# Boys VS girls



## idy

this is a game of boys VS girls! If you are a girl you post one number above the person before you, if you are a boy you post one number below the person before you. The goal of the girls is to reach 100, the goal of the boys is to reach 0. you may NOT post after yourself. we start at fifty. Let's go!


----------



## idy

50


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

52


----------



## idy

53


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

54 this is going to be eeeeaaaassssy.


----------



## idy

55, because there are barely any guys on BYC


----------



## countryboy16

54 there is a guy on BYC


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

countryboy16 said:
			
		

> 54 there is a guy on BYC


 55


----------



## idy

56! sorry countryboy, you don't have a chance!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

57...


----------



## idy

58


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

59


----------



## idy

60!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

61


----------



## idy

62


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

63


----------



## idy

64


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

65


----------



## HankTheTank

66 --this isn't really a competition, is it


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

67 I doubt it...


----------



## BarredRockMomma

68


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

69


----------



## BarredRockMomma

70

girls rule


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

71


----------



## 77Herford

Boys always win so stop trying.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

72


----------



## BarredRockMomma

73


----------



## idy

74!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

75


----------



## idy

76


----------



## BarredRockMomma

77


----------



## idy

78


----------



## BarredRockMomma

79


----------



## flemish lops

80


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

81


----------



## jessica_1285

82


----------



## BarredRockMomma

83


----------



## Pearce Pastures

84


----------



## BarredRockMomma

85


----------



## cowie4

86


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

87


----------



## Pearce Pastures

88


----------



## BarredRockMomma

89


----------



## capretta

90


----------



## BarredRockMomma

91


----------



## silky_3699

90


----------



## BarredRockMomma

91


----------



## idy

92, we are almost there!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

93


----------



## silky_3699

92


----------



## BarredRockMomma

93


----------



## idy

94!


----------



## RPC

93


----------



## currycomb

94


----------



## BarredRockMomma

95


----------



## silky_3699

94

Why am I the only boy


----------



## BarredRockMomma

95

Your not the only one. There are just more girls


----------



## silky_3699

94

I know, I just feel like it


----------



## BarredRockMomma

95

Most the boys don't play the games


----------



## capretta

96

We're gonna fry you guys


----------



## BarredRockMomma

97


----------



## aimee

98


----------



## HankTheTank

99....you guys are TOAST!


----------



## silky_3699

98 

-_______-


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

99


----------



## BarredRockMomma

100


----------



## epignosisjs

Good job, girls!
50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49!!

btw us guys are going to get killed!! I think we should go down two and you go up one. : /


----------



## epignosisjs

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Vickir73

50

Straw Hat, that's what I get for not reading people's pages - I assumed you were a woman  ('cause I didn't realize we had any guys on here. My apologies to you sir


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahaha It's quite all right. I know that guys are few and far between on here so that's why I put it on my page. lol

49 lol


----------



## Vickir73

50

Girls rule and boys drool. 

I'm too old for that, I know, but I just couldn't resist


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol

I am just prolonging your win, again.

49


----------



## Vickir73

50

that's ok, winning isn't everything remember?? It's the thrill of the hunt . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

So you have Boers right? Wait do you have goats?


----------



## Vickir73

50.

haven't you heard the sayin' "Milk does a body good"?  I want a bumper sticker that says "My dairy goat beat up your meat goat."

Yes, sir.  I have goats.  I showed Nubians in high school (way back when) and have just recently obtained 3 Nubian does.  Two of the does dropped bucks so I will be looking to add a Nubian (or two) doe and hopefullly a Saanen doe to my herd this fall.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well now I don't know about that. I think my Kikos would have to take that one. lol What kind(s) do you have?

49 oops lol


----------



## Vickir73

since you didn't say 49, can I jump to 51?   (kinda reminds me of yelling "no Uno" 

I edited my last post to include what I have and you are on!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> 50.
> 
> haven't you heard the sayin' "Milk does a body good"?  I want a bumper sticker that says "My dairy goat beat up your meat goat."
> 
> Yes, sir.  I have goats.  I showed Nubians in high school (way back when) and have just recently obtained 3 Nubian does.  Two of the does dropped bucks so I will be looking to add a Nubian (or two) doe and hopefullly a Saanen doe to my herd this fall.


Nubians are adorable. I used to really want them but I have gone the meat goat way. lol

49 I guess...?


----------



## Vickir73

50


aaaaahhhhhh, I see, went to the dark side.  That's ok,  There are times we all need a little meat in our lives


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

No I went to the good side. lol I have Nigerians too and a LaMancha on the ranch. Meat goats are easy!!


----------



## Vickir73

50 


I'm looking at LaManchas too, but am not having any luck


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

They are wonderful. I didn't like the ears but I could never not have a LaMancha now. Sweetest goat out there.


----------



## Vickir73

50

From what I remember growing up showing, they had a very sweet temperament and were really good milkers too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49
They are very sweet and they are excellent milkers.
Oh I have a Kiko with some Nubian in her.


----------



## Royd Wood

49 

sorry to interupt your chatter


----------



## Royd Wood

48

not good at this game


----------



## Vickir73

49

this is my first day too  the more the merrier - looks like its 2 guys and 1 girl - ya'll might actually get somewhere this time   Are you a meat lover too ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

Glad to have another guy.


----------



## Vickir73

49

yeah, he needs all the help he can get


----------



## epignosisjs

49


----------



## Vickir73

oops. i'll say 50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

and I'll say 49


----------



## Vickir73

still at 50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Uh 49


----------



## Vickir73

50

you might as well just give up and go outside


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49
Just came in to put it back at 49 haha


----------



## Vickir73

well, just for that . . . 

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

tug of war


----------



## Vickir73

50

What did the women win once and then give up?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

48


----------



## Vickir73

49


----------



## flemish lops

50


----------



## Vickir73

51


----------



## flemish lops

52


----------



## Vickir73

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

Oh crap!!


----------



## Vickir73

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55
You guys are doomed!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> 53


52

Your a dude??


----------



## fairview610

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Vickir73

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Vickir73

51

are we gonna do this all day again or is someone else gonna play too?  if not K, you might as well just go ahead and give up


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


I can do this as long as you can (or at least until 5:30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51...


----------



## Vickir73

52

I can see you are going to be stubborn about this . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51

of course


----------



## Vickir73

52

can't think of anything else witty to say . . . but I can still count  . . . and use smilies


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51

LOL @ the above


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52

am debating about not gonna typing the number I'm supposed to and just let you think you are winning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Vickir73

52 . . .


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

*51!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50!!

CBL you are a dude??


----------



## HankTheTank

51

CBL, if your a girl then your helping the wrong people! Girls count UP, guys count DOWN


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50..........I think lol


----------



## Vickir73

51

I'm so confused . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Vickir73

51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## BarredRockMomma

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

Crap!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


Hank, I thought you were a boy! You've confused the heck out of me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57

Vickir73, I'm a girl! Hank is that super handsome little red and white guy in my avatar


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## Vickir73

57

HTK - now I know - I've been reading your journal, which is quite funny by the way


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Vickir73

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## Vickir73

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## bjjohns

61


----------



## crazyland

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61!!!


----------



## bjjohns

60


----------



## HankTheTank

61!


----------



## bjjohns

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## bjjohns

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

Stop it!! lol


----------



## HankTheTank

59!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## bjjohns

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## crazyland

58


----------



## bjjohns

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## bjjohns

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


Look K, I figured out how to play from my iPhone !!


----------



## bjjohns

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

No iPhones!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's cheating!!!!!!


----------



## Vickir73

55


Don't hate the player !!


----------



## bjjohns

53 or is it 55? We need a moderator call!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Her post is above so she made it 55 then you made it 54 and I'm making it 53!!


----------



## Vickir73

54

I need a life . . . But this is so much less time consuming than dating! Maybe . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Vickir73

54

I'm bowing out for the night . . .the guys are still gonna lose tho !!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

no longer 53 but 54

Night!!


----------



## bjjohns

53. Counting as speed dating. Hmm. Not what I would be looking for, even as an engineer.


----------



## bjjohns

oops 52. Straw Hat beat me by 30 seconds


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bjjohns said:
			
		

> oops 52. Straw Hat beat me by 30 seconds


and emmadipstik beat me by 30 so we are now at 52
I think

Yep double checked. We are at 52.


----------



## bjjohns

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50!!
Lets take this!!


----------



## bjjohns

49, however my wife might not appreciate me staying up all night to count to 0! Luckily I don't have to go do my day job for the next two days . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Go 48!! Jimmie Johnson

I hear ya


----------



## bjjohns

47 Woo Hoo!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## bjjohns

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

The girls are going to freak out when they see this. lol


----------



## bjjohns

43. Yeah it will be 75 by 10am est.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## bjjohns

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

Night!!


----------



## HankTheTank

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

In that case....40


----------



## HankTheTank

41!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

no no no no 40!!


----------



## HankTheTank

41!


----------



## crazyland

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

I think you will win this little battle tonight...


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

41


----------



## HankTheTank

42


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

43


----------



## crazyland

43

Which should be 44 as Strawhat skipped a number. lol


----------



## bjjohns

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## bjjohns

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@crazyland

You're right. I did skip a number. It was late so give me a pass. We are now at 40. lol


----------



## bjjohns

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38

Glad we got all that figured out.


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## BarredRockMomma

36


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## BarredRockMomma

36


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## Vickir73

36


----------



## HankTheTank

37


----------



## Vickir73

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## crazyland

39


----------



## HankTheTank

40


----------



## bjjohns

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## elevan

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## bjjohns

38


----------



## crazyland

39


----------



## HankTheTank

40


----------



## bjjohns

38


----------



## Vickir73

39


----------



## bjjohns

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38

bjjohn skipped a number. We are at 38 now.


----------



## bjjohns

37 - Sorry it gets quick in the afternoon.


----------



## elevan

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## elevan

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## crazyland

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## crazyland

38


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36

@bjjohn I did the same thing last night.


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## bjjohns

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## bjjohns

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## bjjohns

29 <- I want evens, we need a girl to post


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28
Adrien Peterson!!


----------



## elevan

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## bjjohns

27


----------



## crazyland

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## bjjohns

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25

And you have even


----------



## bjjohns

24 Hoping to keep it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## crazyland

24

Where are all the ladies?!?


----------



## bjjohns

23


----------



## crazyland

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23!!!


----------



## bjjohns

22


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

21


----------



## bjjohns

20


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19


----------



## bjjohns

18


----------



## crazyland

19


----------



## bjjohns

18


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17


----------



## bjjohns

16


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## bjjohns

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## crazyland

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## crazyland

14

you boys need to stop!!! lmao


----------



## bjjohns

13


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12


----------



## bjjohns

11


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## bjjohns

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8


----------



## bjjohns

7


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## bjjohns

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

4

I can't believe this!!


----------



## crazyland

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

4


----------



## bjjohns

4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2
I think

Bill edit yours!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Technically you boys should have it down to 2 by now

Back to 3 boys!

Now lets see if y'all can get it down to 0. I've just been watching it play out.


----------



## bjjohns

I'll go with 2 to avoid agruments


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

NO no no no. You need to change yours to 3 then I said 2.
Then you should have said 1 and I 0!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

3


----------



## bjjohns

1
eerrr ok 2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Where are we!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## bjjohns

you need to call it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

1!!!!!!!


----------



## bjjohns

0- Woo hoo!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Guys win!!!!!!!!

First time!!!!

Boys rule!! lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think it was just us two who stuck it out and won. Don't know if that's good or bad?? lol


----------



## bjjohns

And its now 50.


----------



## Fierlin

51

Wow it's been ages since I played Boys vs girls


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Fierlin

51


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## Fierlin

51!!


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## Fierlin

51


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## Fierlin

51

I have a feeling this might eventually disintegrate into a losing battle on my part.


----------



## bjjohns

50 nahh the girls usually win


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## Fierlin

51

Oh that's cool


----------



## flemish lops

52


----------



## Fierlin

53


----------



## flemish lops

54


----------



## Fierlin

55

(I see what you mean )


----------



## elevan

56


----------



## Fierlin

57


----------



## flemish lops

58


----------



## crazyland

59
We will give those boys a run this time!!!


----------



## flemish lops

60


----------



## Fierlin

61


----------



## flemish lops

62


----------



## Fierlin

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## flemish lops

65


----------



## HankTheTank

66


----------



## Fierlin

67

Poor boys


----------



## flemish lops

68


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## Fierlin

70


----------



## flemish lops

71


----------



## Fierlin

72

Almost halfway already!


----------



## flemish lops

73


----------



## Fierlin

74


----------



## flemish lops

75


----------



## Fierlin

76


----------



## flemish lops

77


----------



## crazyland

78! Take that boys!


----------



## flemish lops

79


----------



## HankTheTank

80!


----------



## flemish lops

81


----------



## crazyland

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## crazyland

84

Is this the fastest game?


----------



## flemish lops

85


----------



## Royd Wood

Hi all

84


----------



## flemish lops

85


----------



## Royd Wood

84


----------



## flemish lops

85


----------



## Royd Wood

Sounding like a wimp here but me thinks the boys are doomed as I need my pit 

84


----------



## crazyland

86


----------



## flemish lops

umm I'll just stick this 85 where it's missing 
( forgot 85) so right now its at 

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is now at 85


----------



## HankTheTank

86


----------



## crazyland

lol darn those posts at the same time...

and it is still 86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

85 again

I'm still pumped us guys won!! You all can have this one.


Night Hank and crazyland!!


----------



## Royd Wood

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## bjjohns

84





Happy 4th in theUSA!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

83


----------



## crazyland

84


----------



## Royd Wood

83


----------



## bjjohns

82


----------



## crazyland

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84


----------



## bjjohns

83


----------



## Royd Wood

82


----------



## bjjohns

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80


----------



## bjjohns

79


----------



## GLENMAR

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## Royd Wood

79


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

80


----------



## Royd Wood

79 - come on Bill


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Hows it going Hank? Did you have a good 4th?


----------



## HankTheTank

79

It was good. Lots of fireworks   How was yours?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

I was good. I bought the rest of my stuff for my electric fencing and went swimming in the day. The fireworks were cancelled here so I went night swimming. It was fun.


----------



## HankTheTank

79
I went swimming too, at my friends house...my town is tiny but they have really awesome fireworks every year. Why were yours cancelled? Did it rain?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Most of it was the dryness and heat but some because of budget. I wish it would rain.


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you see Joey Chestnut made history again? lol

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79 
On risk of sounding ignorant, who's Joey Chesnut?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

LOL

http://espn.go.com/new-york/story/_...ut-wins-sixth-straight-hot-dog-eating-contest
http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/annual-nathans-hot-dog-eating-contest-on-coney-island-070412


----------



## HankTheTank

79

That is * gross *. And kind of awesome at the same time...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Yes very nasty but cool. He is the number 1 ranked competitive eater in the world. He's a pretty neat guy too, but it is still kinda nasty. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

79

How long do competitive eaters have to train per day?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Well they train a bunch and they do alot of competitions but Joey doesn't eat for a day before and doesn't eat for another three days after one. He also does practices for a couple weeks before a competition. He says that after about 5 mins it starts to hurt.


----------



## HankTheTank

79

Are you looking this up, or are you really that big of a Joey Chesnut fan? haha (that doesn't sound like an enjoyable sport...sounds painful, really)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Yeah I would not like to do it. I'm not really a huge fan. After all, all he does is eat food. lol I don't follow him or the eating competitions but I do know some stuff about him. And no I am not looking it up. haha


----------



## HankTheTank

79

 Riiight...I bet your the president of his fan club!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Oh no. I assure you I'm not. lol
You like any kinds of sports?


----------



## Royd Wood

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78

Not really. I watch a little bit of NASCAR, but thats about it....a friend tried to get me into football once, didn't work


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77

That's funny.


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77

You should go into the games area and revive all the other games cuz I can't. I was last to post so I'm not allowed.


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77 :bun


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77

I'm off to bed. Night Hank and I'll see ya tomorrow.


----------



## crazyland

78!


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## crazyland

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## Pearce Pastures

81


----------



## BarredRockMomma

82


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

81


----------



## BarredRockMomma

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## BarredRockMomma

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

85


----------



## HankTheTank

86


----------



## BarredRockMomma

87


----------



## HankTheTank

88


----------



## crazyland

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## BarredRockMomma

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## BarredRockMomma

93


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## BarredRockMomma

95


----------



## HankTheTank

96


----------



## bjjohns

95


----------



## HankTheTank

96


----------



## crazyland

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## crazyland

99!


----------



## HankTheTank

100!


----------



## bjjohns

99


----------



## BarredRockMomma

100

Now we go back to 50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## BarredRockMomma

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## BarredRockMomma

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## BarredRockMomma

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

58

BTW we just won on BYC (girls)


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

60


----------



## HankTheTank

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60 oops!!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## crazyland

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yawn 61


----------



## crazyland

62


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

63


----------



## bjjohns

62


----------



## Pearce Pastures

63


----------



## crazyland

64


----------



## BarredRockMomma

65


----------



## flemish lops

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

66


----------



## flemish lops

67


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## Pearce Pastures

69


----------



## BarredRockMomma

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## BarredRockMomma

72


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

73


----------



## BarredRockMomma

74


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## bjjohns

72


----------



## BarredRockMomma

73


----------



## bjjohns

72


----------



## Pearce Pastures

73


----------



## BarredRockMomma

74


----------



## bjjohns

73


----------



## HankTheTank

74


----------



## bjjohns

73


----------



## HankTheTank

74


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## HankTheTank

74


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## Pearce Pastures

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## Pearce Pastures

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## bjjohns

76


----------



## Pearce Pastures

77


----------



## bjjohns

76


----------



## BarredRockMomma

77


----------



## bjjohns

76


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

75

Helping boys is always un


----------



## bjjohns

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## bjjohns

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## bjjohns

74. Milking time!


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## bjjohns

74


----------



## Symphony

73


----------



## bjjohns

72


----------



## HankTheTank

73


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

72


----------



## bjjohns

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70


----------



## bjjohns

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## bjjohns

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

How ya doing Hank?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66 

and you BRM?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67

Not too bad took it easy today.  How about you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

Check out my journal. And, no, not much work done today. I did work for a few hours. I also went swimming. You?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67

Did read the journal sounds like a lot done. I will update my journal in the morning. No swimming today, just quite book time and a nap.


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

Updating a journal sometimes takes too much thought. Mine was not very well thought out. That's the thing with pictures, you can just post themwith just a few words lol

took to long.


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

So how ya doing, Hank?


----------



## HankTheTank

68
I'm doing fine, how've you been?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

Doing good.Went swimming and finished the fence. Does love it.


----------



## bjjohns

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## bjjohns

64


----------



## HankTheTank

66
I saw your pictures...looks like your dog had some fun in the mud!


----------



## bjjohns

Hank you should be 65
64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63

That was when it poured the other day. lol


----------



## bjjohns

Straw you should be 63
2


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## bjjohns

I may have to give up, we are 1 to high oh well. 61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60

no we arent


----------



## HankTheTank

61
This is too hard to keep straight! Ahhhh!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I give up. lol


----------



## bjjohns

Yeah, I think we are. Oh well. You and Hank work it out. Night folks.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Night.

@Hank    I will be back in a few.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

62

I fixed it!


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Glad all that is fixed. I do think it was more in the range of like 16 or 17 though. Not 62. LOL


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

and the battle resumes.....62


----------



## HankTheTank

63
And of course, we all know who will win


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

It's fine with me lol. I do it to mess around with you guys and prolong your victory. I'm just happy the guys won one. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63
why do I get the feeling we'll be going back and forth between these two numbers for a while?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

I was thinking the same thing.... Weird. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 62


----------



## HankTheTank

sixty three


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

eewwww good one. 

SiXtY tWo


----------



## HankTheTank

sesenta y tres
guess what that means?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh yeah?

62


----------



## HankTheTank

ثلاثة الستين 

Ha.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Arabic, eh?

Well.........62


----------



## HankTheTank

How did you know that?

εξήντα τρεις


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know the writings of many languages. And no I did not cheat. 


62!!ha


----------



## HankTheTank

63
You did Greek on that one too, didn't you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Yeah.


----------



## HankTheTank

63
bet you can't guess what language THAT was in!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Which one?


----------



## HankTheTank

63
Well I'm no expert, but I think these last two were in English!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

oohhhh. Got me on a trick Q I see. lol


62

you might as well give up and join me. Come on, lets count down, shall we? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

um..lemme think about that for a minute...nope!

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

We could share the victory...


----------



## HankTheTank

My victory would not be as sweet, knowing I betrayed my side. I cannot help thee, brave warrior!

*63!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL

*62*

I wish BYH used HTML


----------



## HankTheTank

63
what's HTML?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Basically it is a code for the computer to know what to do, in a way. Example: Here we do [ b ] bla bla bla [ / b ] but with no spaces to make it bold. There are other things like


----------



## HankTheTank

63

....my major computer accomplishment is even knowing how to type in the first place. And I even have trouble with THAT sometimes...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


Smoeitems it hpapnes to me too.


----------



## HankTheTank

63
I should train Hank to type for me. Summer project!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Yeah, him and all his fingers.


----------



## HankTheTank

63
He'll use his tail


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

HA!! GL


----------



## HankTheTank

63
Or his nose, whatever works better....

you realize I was kidding, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Of course you are kidding. I knew you wouldn't try that with Hank. You're gonna try it with Elf!! lol


----------



## HankTheTank

63
 She'd bite me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Is she a nibbler?


----------



## HankTheTank

63
She's a bite-off-my-header


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

So she really bites you?? I have a few that love to nibble on you. Alona though, she will bit your finger off if she think you have food. She has broken kin and bruised my fingers.


----------



## HankTheTank

63
Elf isn't exactly what you'd call "people friendly". To be exact, she hates me. We're working on it though!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

lol Is it Bonnie or Elf in your avatar along with Hank?


----------



## HankTheTank

63
 Elf and Hank, Elf is the blond one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

What color is Bonnie?

btw I'm going to bed in about 5 mins


----------



## HankTheTank

63
She's gray and white with a little bit of brown
goodnight!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

Hank is a wether, right?

I'm not going yet. In a few.


----------



## HankTheTank

63
yes he is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

You should make a "My Page" I just went to check it out and you don'r have one. :/ lol


----------



## HankTheTank

63
I don't know what I'd even put on one of those


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62

It does take some thought. You could start out by just a paragraph and then build on it over time.You might think of something and want to put in there.

I'm going to bed now. I will talk to you 2maro. Night!!


----------



## HankTheTank

63
I'll think about it. Goodnight for real this time!


----------



## crazyland

64

Morning!


----------



## Symphony

61


----------



## crazyland

Last count was 64...  
Are you 63 or 65?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You are at 66

Now 65


----------



## Symphony

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Girls count up. Are you a dude?

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Symphony

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## Symphony

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## Symphony

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## HankTheTank

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## HankTheTank

66


----------



## Symphony

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64


----------



## PendergrassRanch

65!


----------



## HankTheTank

66


----------



## RPC

65


----------



## HankTheTank

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## crazyland

I'll be nice... 67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## Symphony

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## crazyland

67


----------



## BarredRockMomma

68


----------



## Vickir73

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Symphony

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69 lol


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69 

So hows ya doing Hank?


----------



## HankTheTank

70
Doing pretty good! How bout you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69

Good.Tired and have been doing lots of work. I have WAY to much going on. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

70
I'm trying to come up with ideas for stuff, but I'm braindead tonight so I came on here....by any chance do you like zombie movies?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


What stuff you need ideas for? I was up late last night so I'm brain dead too. I talked to your sis for a long time too. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

70
Well, the zombie stuff. I'm co-writing the script for a movie (amateur, nothing huge) and were all pitching in ideas for setting, etc. and I can't think of anything


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69

lol Can't help there. lol
I see you like music, eh?


----------



## HankTheTank

70
very much! I used to play guitar but sorta gave up


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69

I love music too. I kinda play the piano...


----------



## Fierlin

70

Hank, you're writing a script? Cool. I write film scripts too.


----------



## HankTheTank

71
I remember you saying somewhere you don't like country music...what kind DO you listen to?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70

Pretty much anything but. I'm not into heavy metal or rap. I like pretty much all other music. You?


----------



## HankTheTank

71
Well mostly country, but the older stuff because most new music is junk (in my opinion) and a lot of classic rock (some newer) and a little bit of alternative. Pretty much anything that catches my fancy


----------



## Fierlin

72

...Haters gonna hate.


----------



## HankTheTank

73
Ahh! I didn't even see you posted! Sorry...what kinds of scripts do you write? anything in particular?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 71
> Well mostly country, but the older stuff because most new music is junk (in my opinion) and a lot of classic rock (some newer) and a little bit of alternative. Pretty much anything that catches my fancy


70

I like just a few country songs. I love 80's music, some 90's, and I love alot of the early to mid 2000's music. Alot of the music right now sucks. I love classic and alternative rock. Stuff like the Goo Goo Dolls and Maroon 5.


----------



## Fierlin

73

 
99% of people alive would classify what I write as "boring". 
Think somewhere along the lines of regular people, regular lives. 
Oh well, like I said before...


----------



## HankTheTank

74
Hey, regular people aren't too boring! I've never really written anything before, except for this thing now. Do you have any ideas for a good setting for a zombie movie??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## HankTheTank

74


----------



## Fierlin

75

A zombie movie...
A church could be an interesting one. Or if you're not into that sort of stuff, an underground storage facility.


----------



## HankTheTank

76
A church! I love it! *evil grin*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

Or the streets of South Beach...


----------



## Fierlin

76

lol yes.  
You could have the zombies rise out of the water.


...Or, alternatively, all the candles in the church could get blown out by something strange....


----------



## HankTheTank

77
This is getting interesting *even more evil grin*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 77
> This is getting interesting *even more evil grin*




76


----------



## Fierlin

77

The zombies could appear from behind the cross hanging on the wall o-o
This is starting to sound controversial. I hope I don't offend anyone


----------



## HankTheTank

78
I was thinking it could be transferred through family pets (they get infected, bite their owners, etc) is that ok, or kinda boring?


----------



## Fierlin

79

No, that sounds good. You could have a treasured dog companion get infected and turn on its owner.
...Wow, that's really sad. 
Are you aiming for sad or scary?


----------



## HankTheTank

80
I'm not really sure. It's a group project with a bunch of other people, so we all come up with some ideas then bounce them off each other and see what we like.


----------



## Fierlin

81

OK. Well good luck anyway.


----------



## HankTheTank

82
thanks


----------



## Fierlin

83

I do this thing called Script Frenzy every year. Heard of it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

81

You do know hat animals can NOT get infected by zombies, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

82
why not?


----------



## Fierlin

83

Really? I don't know much about zombies.


----------



## HankTheTank

84
me neither..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82

Yeah zombies can only be killed by the severing of the spinal cord or a head shot. They can only infect someone by biting and they can only infect humans.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82

Hank, do you like Jason Mraz or the Goo Goo Dolls?


----------



## Fierlin

84

Yikes.


----------



## HankTheTank

85
Yikes indeed.
I'm not sure if I like them, I haven't heard much of their work


----------



## Fierlin

86

I love the Goo goo dolls.

...Well a few songs anyway.


----------



## HankTheTank

87
I think one of my sisters used to listen to them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

86

Ok the video kinda sucks but the song is awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-scESgTnoUM


----------



## Fierlin

87

I like Take me Home.
Is that even the title of the song? I can't remember.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

86

Yes it is.


----------



## Fierlin

87

One more post and I'll be on the first page of post rankings. 
Ahaha...


----------



## HankTheTank

88
I'm still on the second page


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

87

I'm on he first!! hheheheh


----------



## Fierlin

88

Now I'm on the first too!!!

 
Hank, you're getting close.


----------



## HankTheTank

89
Hooray! Almost there!....kind of


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

87


----------



## HankTheTank

88!


----------



## Fierlin

89

Girls are getting close too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88

BBBOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88


----------



## Fierlin

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89
who want to help meout


----------



## Fierlin

90


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## Fierlin

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92

soooo close!! lol


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## Fierlin

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93
hahhehehhehe


----------



## Fierlin

94

Right back at ya


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93


----------



## Fierlin

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

well 93


----------



## Fierlin

94

Wow you're quick.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93


----------



## Fierlin

94

I think this might be stalemate


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93

Hank has left us


----------



## HankTheTank

94
 I'm back!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93

me too


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93


----------



## Fierlin

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93

yawn


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Fierlin

95


----------



## HankTheTank

96


----------



## Fierlin

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## Fierlin

99 . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

100!!


----------



## HankTheTank

ahh, nevermind..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol


----------



## Fierlin

Haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ssoooo


----------



## Fierlin

...50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't recall you guys getting to 100? lol


----------



## Fierlin

100

Now we have.


----------



## HankTheTank

50!


----------



## Fierlin

51

Good start gals


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol 49

I'm out now. Good win (big surprise lol) I'm going to bed. Get some sleep and ttyl Hank and Delta


----------



## Fierlin

52

Good night


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## Fierlin

54

I might be checking out soon too.


----------



## HankTheTank

55
me too


----------



## Fierlin

56

Woah, you're still online! How late is it?


----------



## bjjohns

55


----------



## Pearce Pastures

56


----------



## BarredRockMomma

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Symphony

57!!


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## crazyland

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## bjjohns

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## bjjohns

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## bjjohns

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## crazyland

57
Am I stuck on 57? Lol


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## crazyland

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## crazyland

57


----------



## Fierlin

58


----------



## bjjohns

57


----------



## crazyland

58


----------



## Symphony

57


----------



## BarredRockMomma

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Symphony

58 Just give up ladies


----------



## HankTheTank

59
We'll never give up!


----------



## Symphony

58


----------



## Fierlin

59

let's go Hank. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## Fierlin

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Fierlin

63


----------



## Pearce Pastures

64


----------



## Symphony

63


----------



## bjjohns

62


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 62


63.....................


----------



## crazyland

64


----------



## bjjohns

62 - Good morning.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 62 - Good morning.


64

Good morning, Ive been up since 5, you?


----------



## bjjohns

63 - slept in till 7 for the first time in weeks. Usually up at 5.


----------



## Symphony

62


----------



## flemish lops

63


----------



## bjjohns

62


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 62


Its pains me to write this...lmao


*61*.....


----------



## bjjohns

60, and I have no qualms


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 60, and I have no qualms


59

Qualms?


----------



## bjjohns

58
qualms


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 58
> qualms


57

still doesnt make sense how you used it.... lmao


----------



## bjjohns

56

How about "I have no pains posting this"?


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 56
> 
> How about "I have no pains posting this"?


55


Ooh.....


----------



## bjjohns

54
and I still remain qualm free


----------



## ILuvSheep

bjjohns said:
			
		

> 54
> and I still remain qualm free


53

oh stop rubbing it in my face


----------



## bjjohns

52
Cherish the qualms?


----------



## Fierlin

53


----------



## bjjohns

52


----------



## Fierlin

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## bjjohns

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## bjjohns

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## bjjohns

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54


----------



## bjjohns

53


----------



## crazyland

54


----------



## bjjohns

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52

Listening to Pandora. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

53
I can't use Pandora with my computer cause it makes it run funky


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## bjjohns

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## bjjohns

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Symphony

48


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Symphony

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Symphony

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Symphony

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Symphony

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44


----------



## Symphony

43


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## Symphony

41


----------



## HankTheTank

42


----------



## Symphony

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## Symphony

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## Symphony

38 lets beat those girls


----------



## bjjohns

37


----------



## Symphony

36


----------



## bjjohns

35


----------



## Symphony

34


----------



## bjjohns

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Symphony

32


----------



## bjjohns

32 (ill ignore the fact Hank skipped one awhile back)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Sup gang? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

32
When did I miss one?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

and there she is!! Hey


----------



## HankTheTank

32
Hi!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

brb


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Back


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Oh, I read your page. Never would have guessed your name.


----------



## HankTheTank

32
Quite different from Hank, isn't it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Why yes it is.


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

I still like Hank though. It's funny. haha


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I'll add it to my five page list of nicknames then


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

lol Lots of nicknames, eh?


----------



## HankTheTank

32
Most people I know all have a different name for me. Kinda gets confusing sometimes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

haha That's funny. Name 5 not on your page. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

32

Peanut
Patch
Jr.
Junior Junior Calvin Clein (Don't ask....)
Batman (again, don't ask)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

I want to ask so bad. lol I get called JR. all the time too, but I'm not a JR. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I'm not technically a Jr. either


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

weird lol


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I get called that because nobody really knows my name, but they know my brothers, so they call me Jr.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

haha thats funny


----------



## HankTheTank

32
It's ok. Wouldn't kill 'em to learn my name though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

I'm sure you don't mind...


----------



## HankTheTank

32
Not really anymore


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

So you don't like it?


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I used to not like it, but now I can get called just about anything and not care


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Yeah including Hank lol


----------



## HankTheTank

32
Well that one can't bother me, cause he's my favorite goat of all time!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

He is pretty handsome.


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I know he is  His beard is much more impressive in person as well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

haha Caleb (my Nigerian buck) had an awesome one but little Will chewed it off. Its gone now!!It was not as big as Hanks though


----------



## Fierlin

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## HankTheTank

32
I enjoy the look of goats with big beards...I really don't know why. I like to braid Hanks sometimes, it makes him look distinguished


----------



## Fierlin

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Fierlin

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32

hahah @ the braiding


----------



## Fierlin

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34

Im gonna get killed


----------



## HankTheTank

35


----------



## Fierlin

36


----------



## HankTheTank

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Fierlin

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Fierlin

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8 or something


----------



## Fierlin

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Fierlin

40


----------



## HankTheTank

41


----------



## Fierlin

42

Wow, did I just start page 100? I didn't even notice. :O
First time I've done that on a thread.


----------



## HankTheTank

43
 for 100


----------



## Fierlin

44

(And for girls too )


----------



## HankTheTank

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

43


----------



## HankTheTank

44


----------



## Fierlin

45


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Fierlin

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Fierlin

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Fierlin

51

Broken even, lol.


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Fierlin

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## Fierlin

55

Is this my 1000th post? Cool fun.


----------



## HankTheTank

56
I'm almost there too


----------



## Fierlin

57

Yes, I noticed


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Fierlin

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## Fierlin

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

We are all almost in the 1000 club!!


----------



## Fierlin

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63
I only need a few more!!


----------



## Fierlin

64

Yay go!!


----------



## HankTheTank

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## HankTheTank

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

72


----------



## HankTheTank

73


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85
And, drumroll please! 1000th post!


----------



## Symphony

84 Sisters shouldn't count, unless one of us get a phone number, lol.


----------



## Fierlin

85


----------



## Symphony

84


----------



## bjjohns

83


----------



## Symphony

82


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84


----------



## bjjohns

83


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

84

hey hank I got on your blog (awesome BTW) and I logged in but I didn't have 'permission'


----------



## bjjohns

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84
What did you need permission/logging in for?


----------



## Symphony

83


----------



## bjjohns

82


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

81


----------



## bjjohns

80


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79


----------



## bjjohns

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## bjjohns

78


----------



## Fierlin

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Hi Delta


----------



## autumnprairie

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78

Hi Prairie


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

79


----------



## HankTheTank

80


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80

Hello Hank, 'Pacas


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

81


----------



## HankTheTank

82
:bun


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

85


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84


----------



## Fierlin

85

Bit of a delayed reaction, but hi


----------



## bjjohns

84


----------



## autumnprairie

85 
hi Straw hat


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84

Well hello. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

85 
how are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84

Doing good. I can't be on but for another min. I have work to do and have some goat people coming over in a bit. Just dropping in to see how things are going. lol See ya later though!! I trust you are doing good??


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 84
> 
> Doing good. I can't be on but for another min. I have work to do and have some goat people coming over in a bit. Just dropping in to see how things are going. lol See ya later though!! I trust you are doing good??


85 good, that means I wont have to change this back to 85 again


----------



## bjjohns

84


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

83


----------



## autumnprairie

84


----------



## Symphony

83


----------



## autumnprairie

84


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

83


----------



## autumnprairie

*84*


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## autumnprairie

86


----------



## HankTheTank

87


----------



## autumnprairie

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88

Hank


----------



## autumnprairie

89


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## autumnprairie

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

91

Whats up ladies? lol


----------



## autumnprairie

92


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

91


----------



## autumnprairie

92


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

91


----------



## autumnprairie

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## autumnprairie

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92

Nobody answered me. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

93
Sorry, hi!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92

Hi


----------



## autumnprairie

93
we are so close


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92

Go back lol


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92

You too!!


----------



## autumnprairie

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## autumnprairie

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## autumnprairie

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

Cheating!!


----------



## autumnprairie

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94


----------



## autumnprairie

95 not on purpose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

lol


----------



## autumnprairie

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

I'm gonna fight it!!


----------



## autumnprairie

95 HANK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94


----------



## autumnprairie

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

yawn


----------



## autumnprairie

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

haha Hank has left. Just you and I...


----------



## autumnprairie

95


----------



## HankTheTank

96


----------



## autumnprairie

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## autumnprairie

99


----------



## HankTheTank

100!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 100!!!!!!!!!


WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I go and grab my headphones (music time) and hank comes back.

50 : (


----------



## autumnprairie

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## autumnprairie

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## autumnprairie

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 50


51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 52


53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 53
Click to expand...

52


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 52
Click to expand...

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 53
Click to expand...

hehe 52


----------



## autumnprairie

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 53


52
No quote?


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> No quote?
Click to expand...

53 that better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> No quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 53 that better
Click to expand...

52


----------



## Symphony

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50

Hey I just noticed that you joined only a day after me. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Symphony

49 I want this Migraine GONE!!


----------



## autumnprairie

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## autumnprairie

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Symphony

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## autumnprairie

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## autumnprairie

50


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## autumnprairie

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

53


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> 53


you should be 55 not 53


----------



## HankTheTank

56?


----------



## autumnprairie

57


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

btw I love your new signature. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## autumnprairie

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## autumnprairie

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## autumnprairie

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## autumnprairie

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## autumnprairie

61


----------



## Pearce Pastures

62


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

64


----------



## Pearce Pastures

65


----------



## HankTheTank

66


----------



## autumnprairie

67


----------



## Symphony

65


----------



## autumnprairie

67


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## autumnprairie

71


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

72


----------



## autumnprairie

73


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

74


----------



## autumnprairie

75


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## autumnprairie

77


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

78


----------



## autumnprairie

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## autumnprairie

81


----------



## that's*satyrical

82


----------



## autumnprairie

83


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## autumnprairie

86


----------



## that's*satyrical

87


----------



## autumnprairie

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## autumnprairie

90


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## autumnprairie

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## autumnprairie

94


----------



## HankTheTank

95


----------



## Pearce Pastures

96


----------



## HankTheTank

97


----------



## Symphony

96


----------



## autumnprairie

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## autumnprairie

99


----------



## HankTheTank

100!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

:bun   

So we start again, yes?

50


----------



## BarredRockMomma

51


----------



## autumnprairie

52


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## BarredRockMomma

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## BarredRockMomma

57


----------



## Fierlin

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## autumnprairie

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## autumnprairie

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## autumnprairie

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## autumnprairie

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## autumnprairie

67


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## autumnprairie

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## that's*satyrical

70


----------



## that's*satyrical

whoops I mean 69 lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## HankTheTank

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## autumnprairie

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

71


----------



## autumnprairie

72


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

73


----------



## autumnprairie

74


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

75


----------



## HankTheTank

76


----------



## autumnprairie

77


----------



## BarredRockMomma

78


----------



## autumnprairie

79


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

80


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

81


----------



## autumnprairie

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## autumnprairie

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## autumnprairie

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

85

Hey you should join Hank and I in the Question game?


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 85
> 
> Hey you should join Hank and I in the Question game?


ok 
86


----------



## HankTheTank

87


----------



## autumnprairie

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## autumnprairie

90


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## autumnprairie

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## autumnprairie

94


----------



## HankTheTank

95


----------



## autumnprairie

96


----------



## Genipher

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

yawn 97


----------



## HankTheTank

98
autumnprarie I need your help!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## autumnprairie

98


----------



## BarredRockMomma

99


----------



## Vickir73

100!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Vickir73

well, crap I forgot we had to start over - why can't you men just admit that women are better???

50.


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## autumnprairie

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## autumnprairie

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## autumnprairie

53


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

55


----------



## Symphony

Seriously didn't we already lose this thing.  Let the women have their little victory.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'll take that as a 54. lol

53


----------



## autumnprairie

hey now
54


----------



## BarredRockMomma

55


----------



## Vickir73

56

women are ALWAYS winners! - the boys only win when we let them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

I think NOT. hehehe


----------



## Vickir73

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


----------



## BarredRockMomma

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## autumnprairie

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

60


----------



## autumnprairie

61


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

64


----------



## HankTheTank

65


----------



## autumnprairie

65


----------



## Symphony

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> well, crap I forgot we had to start over - why can't you men just admit that women are better???
> 
> 50.


 

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## Symphony

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

64


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

Hi, 3alpacas. I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65

 i've been on, just not posting anything lately


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

Cool. I'm eating lunch, then back out to work. : )....not


----------



## flemish lops

65


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

Hello Hank


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

And how are thou?


----------



## HankTheTank

67
I am well, how art thee?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

Pretty good.


----------



## HankTheTank

67
that's good


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

You know what? It is good.


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## flemish lops

68


----------



## HankTheTank

69


----------



## flemish lops

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## flemish lops

72


----------



## HankTheTank

73


----------



## flemish lops

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## flemish lops

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## flemish lops

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## flemish lops

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## flemish lops

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## flemish lops

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## flemish lops

86


----------



## HankTheTank

87


----------



## flemish lops

88


----------



## Symphony

87


----------



## flemish lops

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## flemish lops

90


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## flemish lops

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## flemish lops

94


----------



## HankTheTank

95


----------



## flemish lops

96


----------



## HankTheTank

97


----------



## flemish lops

98


----------



## HankTheTank

99
We're gonna win!!


----------



## flemish lops

100!!!!!!!!!  
finally time for zzzzzzzz


----------



## autumnprairie

50


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## autumnprairie

52


----------



## flemish lops

53


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## Symphony

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

And there she is ladies and gentlemen. Hank right on time again.


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## autumnprairie

55


----------



## Symphony

54


----------



## Symphony

53


----------



## autumnprairie

55
you can't be twice


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## autumnprairie

57


----------



## Symphony

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 55
> you can't be twice


I think we should be able to, you aren't on at 3am and one vote in that time is crazy.  

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

And there are like 100X more girls than guys. I think us guys should get to go twice but no more. Or count down by two instead of one. Would be more interesting and we would play more. The teams would be more even, imo. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

56 no we (girls) just pay more attention and sometimes I am up at 3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm on till 2 most times. Me and Hank. lol

55

And yes there are way more girls than guys on here.


----------



## autumnprairie

56 
probably but we still pay more attention


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

I would have to agree but probably? I would say there is probably 10:1 or 15:1 girls to guys ratio.


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## Symphony

Us guys are being suffocated by women on here, lol. 55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

lol


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## autumnprairie

55 
I brought my pillow to suffocate you guys


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54 LOL^^


----------



## autumnprairie

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## autumnprairie

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## autumnprairie

I want 55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

 how are you?


----------



## autumnprairie

55 
I am good are you going to Herdstock?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

I would love to but I can't. It's like a 13+ hour drive and I have to much to do. I hope to go someday. It would be awesome!!


----------



## autumnprairie

55 
I have a 9 hour drive, I am going  excited to be.
wish you were going and some of the others that I chat on here too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

haha I really, really want to go, just can't. I will someday. Redtail will be there, right? She's pretty neat. elevan and Rolls will be there. Some of the BYH "big names" lol


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 54
> 
> haha I really, really want to go, just can't. I will someday. Redtail will be there, right? She's pretty neat. elevan and Rolls will be there. Some of the BYH "big names" lol


Yes it should be a lot of fun, I will bring my computer so I can BYH later that night


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah!! Then you can tell us (me) all about it and I could "feel" as if I were there. haha Take some pictures. If Rolls says, of course.

You ever said 55 but I'll give ya a break. 

54 Very nice... haha


----------



## HankTheTank

56
I can't go either so take a looooot of pictures!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

57 but you didn't say 54 either


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

No!! Don't loot anything!!lol

This is at 55


----------



## HankTheTank

56
Fine. I'm still gonna pillage though!


----------



## autumnprairie

57
I am excited for cool weather this 100 plus temps is for the birds


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@autumn is this where the suffocating  begins?

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## autumnprairie

58
with the pillow or the suffocating temps


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57

Pillow, but yeah...heat. I agree,it's for the birds.


----------



## autumnprairie

58
pillow would have been at herdstock  so now you get to suffocate metaphorically


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57

No way would I be going if that were my fate!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 57
> 
> No way would I be going if that were my fate!!


58
just teasing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57

I hope so. lol You'd be going to jail, buster. haha


----------



## HankTheTank

58
Not if she covered her tracks well enough....*evil grin*


----------



## autumnprairie

59 
I am leaving too many tracks on here so it wouldn't work, besides who would I have left to give a hard time


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

Yeah!! For real. Then it would only be me and Hank that played and we all know that would get boring fast. Not from the 1 to 1 battle but cuz Hank. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 58
> 
> Yeah!! For real. Then it would only be me and Hank that played and we all know that would get boring fast. Not from the 1 to 1 battle but cuz Hank. lol


59 she is going to get you


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

I already have the both of you after me. I'm not scared. heheh


----------



## autumnprairie

59
lol


----------



## HankTheTank

60
*even more evil laugh*


----------



## autumnprairie

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60

Slow down!!


----------



## autumnprairie

61
why this is when it is the most fun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

No Way!!


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

No comment


----------



## autumnprairie

62

I think it is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## flemish lops

62


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## flemish lops

63


----------



## autumnprairie

64


----------



## flemish lops

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And I am outa here. Tired and ready for bed. See you later ladies. GN All!!

64


----------



## autumnprairie

65 Good Morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

Good Morning to you too!!


----------



## autumnprairie

65 
what are your plans for today anything exciting?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

No ma'am. I will be raking hay for a few hours and then more than likely I will go swimming. How bout you?


----------



## autumnprairie

65
laundry went to the school for A school schedule


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

Pool was 82!! FREEZING!! I like 90. Lowest I really like to go is 86.5. Colder and I really think hard if I am going in or not.


----------



## autumnprairie

65 
that water would be perfect for me


----------



## willowgem

66


----------



## autumnprairie

67 
yay a new player


----------



## willowgem

68


----------



## Symphony

67  Great more women.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

Just right?? You're crazy!! It's freezing!!


----------



## HankTheTank

67
You think 82 is cold??


----------



## autumnprairie

68
90 would be like bath water


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

90 Is perfect. 
@Hank Pool water at 82 is freezing. 90 is...........p-e-r-f-e-c-t


----------



## HankTheTank

68
90 is waaay too hot! You'll be boiled like a lobster! I prefer anywhere from 70 down. No risk of being mistaken for a crustacean


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

NO, no, no. At 70 you would be like dead. 90 seems too hot and that it would boiled but it is less than a hot tub. We all love hot tubs and imagine swimming in that!! In a pool!! It's great. I would die in 70.


----------



## HankTheTank

68
You're crazy


----------



## autumnprairie

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## autumnprairie

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70

OMG!! Did anybody else see that?? Hank called _ME_ crazy? lol Messing. Hows it going, Hank and AP?


----------



## autumnprairie

71
just watching tv how about you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70

Me too. Kind of. Do you watch the Olympics?


----------



## autumnprairie

71
I haven't watched this year been too busy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70

It's been great.


----------



## autumnprairie

71

awesome sorry I am missing it then


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. Been great.

70


----------



## autumnprairie

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70


----------



## autumnprairie

71


----------



## Symphony

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## autumnprairie

70
 good morning guys


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69

Good Morning to you too! I trust today has been good to you?


----------



## autumnprairie

70 
yes so far so good, tired of this hot weather


----------



## BarredRockMomma

71


----------



## autumnprairie

72


----------



## BarredRockMomma

73


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

72

That's good. Hot sucks. I'm off to clean the massive chicken coop. yay


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

73


----------



## autumnprairie

74


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73

The water was 81 and 3/4 today.


----------



## autumnprairie

74
I wanted to go swimming but not feeling good today


----------



## flemish lops

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73

Hope you feel better. Are you sick or just out of it?


----------



## autumnprairie

74
stomach upset, thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73

Hope it feels better.


----------



## autumnprairie

74
thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## autumnprairie

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

Evening ladies.


----------



## flemish lops

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

Evening.


----------



## autumnprairie

75 
evening SHK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

Thank you. It has been a good evening.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

And good evening to you too, 3Pacas


----------



## autumnprairie

75
I think it is mainly us that talk in here


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

76

good evening SHK


----------



## autumnprairie

77
how are you guys doing tonight


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

76

I am doing good. It rained all day. yay not. Where's Hank? Then it would be the Famous 4. lol


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

77

HankTheTank isn't online???


----------



## autumnprairie

77
idk
I am off to bed I am wiped out 
NIGHT YA'LL


----------



## HankTheTank

78
Here I am


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77

G'night AP!! Get some sleep.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80

i still think a dalek would be better, Hank


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

79 ?


----------



## HankTheTank

80
3pacas- how bout a Cyberman?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79

What are we talking about?


----------



## HankTheTank

80
http://www.incrediblegifts.com/drwho.html these


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

81
i don't know what the Cyberman is. i like the daleks


----------



## HankTheTank

82
I know you do


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

81

Dr. Who? lol


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82

EXTERMINATE!!


----------



## HankTheTank

83
Alternatively, EXFOLIATE!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

84

sometimes GERMINATE!!


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

86


----------



## HankTheTank

87


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

88


----------



## HankTheTank

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88 huh


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

93


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93 

Hey!! A warning you were getting close would be nice!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

94

we don't give warnings!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

93

I can tell. Night!


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Symphony

93


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

94


----------



## Pearce Pastures

95


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

96


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

95


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

96


----------



## flemish lops

97


----------



## autumnprairie

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## Pearce Pastures

98


----------



## autumnprairie

99


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

98


----------



## autumnprairie

99
hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

98

Hi.


----------



## autumnprairie

99
how are you today?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

100


----------



## HankTheTank

50!


----------



## autumnprairie

51


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54

I am good AP. I have been working all day. From 10:00 till now. Now I am going to the pool for a bit and might be working again. How are you, AP, Hank, 3Pacas?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56
been napping and taking it easy


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

57


----------



## autumnprairie

58


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

Sleeping is a gift.

How are ya'll doing on this fine night?


----------



## autumnprairie

59
watching True Blood


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

I'm not into vampires. haha


----------



## autumnprairie

59
then  what do you like other than the farm and animals


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

Sports. I love sports. Fishing, swimming, running, playing sports, shooting, sleeping, eating, reading (sometimes), learning, and talking to others.


----------



## autumnprairie

59
cool


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58

"cool". Ok then. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

59
I like swimming, camping, skating , reading and playing with the grandkids


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I like all those. I forgot to say hockey. I love hockey and skating.

58


----------



## autumnprairie

59 
hockey is awesome


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes it is. I love it.


58


----------



## autumnprairie

59 
where is the gang tonight


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## autumnprairie

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## autumnprairie

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64


----------



## autumnprairie

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

Hi.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68

hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67

I think you girls cheat.


----------



## HankTheTank

68
us? Cheat? never!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

69
how do we cheat??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68

idk but you do. You always win...


----------



## HankTheTank

69
because there's hardly any guys on here!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68

It would be super if you guys could help me out here. Come on!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

71


----------



## HankTheTank

72


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## autumnprairie

74
can't sleep grrr


----------



## HankTheTank

75
count sheep!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha the Crazy Four is here. Hank, 3Pacas, AP, and me!! lol


74


----------



## autumnprairie

75
not working my mind is racing with all the changes I want to make


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74

It's only 12:17 there


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

75


----------



## autumnprairie

75
need to acclamate to getting up early


----------



## HankTheTank

76


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

75


----------



## autumnprairie

76


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

75


----------



## autumnprairie

76


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

75

So you can't sleep, eh?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hi Hank and 3Pacas!! Haven't talk to you in forever! lmao

Whatever number is next...lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

77


----------



## autumnprairie

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

76


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

77


----------



## BarredRockMomma

79

SHK miss counted


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## autumnprairie

81


----------



## BarredRockMomma

82


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

83


----------



## BarredRockMomma

84


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

85


----------



## autumnprairie

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

85

Morning everybody!!

ETA: Afternoon I guess, eh? lol


----------



## autumnprairie

86
morning


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

87


----------



## autumnprairie

88


----------



## BarredRockMomma

89

morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88

How is everybody on this fine day? I trust we are all doing good?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88


----------



## BarredRockMomma

89

Still trying to recover from lack of sleep  can't keep eyes open


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

90


----------



## autumnprairie

91
how is everyone today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89

Good. And you?

I'm tired too... *ahem some people*

Very tired. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

91
I am good finally got some more sleep and was awakened by a thunder storm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

Lol I sleep thru thunderstorm, dogs, roosters, fire alarms...


----------



## BarredRockMomma

91

Had a busy week, one doe kidded, build a manager and did lots of yard work and kids had a sleep over...... Now I am at work catching up from last week.


----------



## Symphony

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89

Hi Hank


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89

How art thou?


----------



## HankTheTank

90
I'm good, how be thou?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89

Good but you already knew that. LOL


----------



## HankTheTank

90
Well you already knew how I was too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89

Then why would you re-tell me?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oooh simultaneous posting...now what?  

I say ladies first


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

How are you?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

91 who me or HTT?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## Pearce Pastures

94


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok. How is Hank (I already know) 3Pacas, and Pearce? How are we all doing?


92


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ok. How is Hank (I already know) 3Pacas, and Pearce? How are we all doing?
> 
> 
> 92


All good here.  But 92?

94  LOL!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I am still learning to count. Cut me some slack.

Glad you're doing good.

93 I think


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

95


----------



## Pearce Pastures

96


----------



## HankTheTank

97


----------



## Pearce Pastures

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## HankTheTank

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## Pearce Pastures

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## Pearce Pastures

98


----------



## HankTheTank

99


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

98


----------



## HankTheTank

99


----------



## Pearce Pastures

100


----------



## SheepGirl

101 yeah girls win


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## Blackhereford boy

53


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Blackhereford boy

53

i didn't read the rules


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52

lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## Blackhereford boy

50!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

51!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

50!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

49 lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Blackhereford boy

47


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Blackhereford boy

48 
Not fair you have your sis to help


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

Even though we are lower than that. Lots.


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Blackhereford boy

47


----------



## Symphony

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45

3 guys > 2 girls


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51
learn to count HankTheTank!


----------



## HankTheTank

52
I'm trying!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51

this sucks lol


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I give up.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I give up.


----------



## Symphony

51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## Symphony

55


----------



## Pearce Pastures

56


----------



## Blackhereford boy

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Blackhereford boy

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

53


----------



## Blackhereford boy

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Blackhereford boy

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Blackhereford boy

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## BarredRockMomma

51


----------



## Pearce Pastures

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

60


----------



## HankTheTank

61


----------



## BarredRockMomma

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64

Hello ladies.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65
hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67


----------



## HankTheTank

68


----------



## BarredRockMomma

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## BarredRockMomma

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## BarredRockMomma

71


----------



## HankTheTank

72


----------



## Blackhereford boy

71


----------



## BarredRockMomma

72


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

73


----------



## BarredRockMomma

74


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

73


----------



## BarredRockMomma

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## BarredRockMomma

76


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

75

Stop!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

76

Why??? It's fun to win


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

75

WWaaaaaa lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

76

I will hold our place until the other girls return


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## BarredRockMomma

78


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## BarredRockMomma

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## BarredRockMomma

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80


----------



## BarredRockMomma

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79


----------



## BarredRockMomma

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79


----------



## HankTheTank

80


----------



## BarredRockMomma

82

I can count SHK!


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## BarredRockMomma

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## BarredRockMomma

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84


----------



## BarredRockMomma

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79 :/


----------



## BarredRockMomma

85 

Keeping me thinking this afternoon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahaha


89


----------



## BarredRockMomma

86  

Or not as it would seem when looking back at the numbers. This means it is time to go home.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey!! You're at 85!! No cheating


1123


----------



## BarredRockMomma

85 

I think I may need Hank to figure it all out


----------



## HankTheTank

86


----------



## BarredRockMomma

87


----------



## HankTheTank

88


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

91


----------



## Symphony

90


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

Hi Hank!!


----------



## HankTheTank

91
hi!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

How are you?


----------



## HankTheTank

91
Good, how are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

Good, but I already knew that right?


----------



## HankTheTank

91
yup


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

haha


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90

Soooo


----------



## HankTheTank

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90


----------



## Pearce Pastures

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## BarredRockMomma

93


----------



## Blackhereford boy

92


----------



## HankTheTank

93


----------



## BarredRockMomma

94


----------



## HankTheTank

95


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

96


----------



## BarredRockMomma

97


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

98


----------



## BarredRockMomma

99


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

100


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Hey girls maybe we should start at 25 to give the boys a "chance" to win


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Hey girls maybe we should start at 25 to give the boys a "chance" to win


I like it!! Or we could count down by 2?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

no count by 2
just start at 

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fine. 

24


----------



## BarredRockMomma

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## HankTheTank

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## HankTheTank

25


----------



## Symphony

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## HankTheTank

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## HankTheTank

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## Pearce Pastures

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## Pearce Pastures

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## autumnprairie

24
 how are you doing?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23

Oh no. Now I have two against me.

Good. Not too much going on.


----------



## autumnprairie

24 
wanting to make sure you don't miss me


----------



## Pearce Pastures

25


----------



## HankTheTank

26


----------



## Pearce Pastures

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## Pearce Pastures

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## autumnprairie

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## autumnprairie

27 
night, early day tomorrow. I have orientation


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26

Night AP. Get some sleep.


----------



## HankTheTank

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## Pearce Pastures

27


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## HankTheTank

28


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28

So how are you?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

29


----------



## BarredRockMomma

30


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Hi Hank.


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Pearce Pastures

32


----------



## HankTheTank

33


----------



## Pearce Pastures

34


----------



## HankTheTank

35


----------



## BarredRockMomma

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34

Hey Pearce. I saw you started a journal. I'll be checking it out a bit later. Can't wait.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35

Yup.  Thought it might be fun.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34

I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36
I'm enjoying your journal Pearce


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37
Thanks!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## flemish lops

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## BarredRockMomma

40


----------



## HankTheTank

41


----------



## BarredRockMomma

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## HankTheTank

42


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

43


----------



## HankTheTank

44


----------



## Pearce Pastures

45


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45

Hi Hank.


----------



## HankTheTank

46
Hi Straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45

Hi. I am ssooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired. btw I see your new avatar. How old was he? He looks like a baby!!


----------



## HankTheTank

46
That was from yesterday!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45

haha He looks young.


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45


----------



## Symphony

44


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

43


----------



## HankTheTank

44


----------



## Symphony

43


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## Symphony

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## HankTheTank

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## stitchcounting

39


----------



## HankTheTank

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## stitchcounting

38


----------



## Symphony

37


----------



## Pearce Pastures

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## flemish lops

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## flemish lops

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## flemish lops

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## HankTheTank

38


----------



## flemish lops

39


----------



## HankTheTank

40


----------



## flemish lops

41


----------



## HankTheTank

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## flemish lops

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## flemish lops

42


----------



## HankTheTank

43


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## stitchcounting

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

40


----------



## HankTheTank

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

41


----------



## Symphony

40


----------



## stitchcounting

39!


----------



## Symphony

38


----------



## stitchcounting

37


----------



## Symphony

36


----------



## stitchcounting

35


----------



## Symphony

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## stitchcounting

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## stitchcounting

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32

Hi 3pacas. How art thou?


----------



## Symphony

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## Symphony

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28

If we keep this up we can win. All we need is you, me, Hereford, stitch and we got this.


----------



## Symphony

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## Symphony

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24

What kind of cattle do you have again?


----------



## Symphony

23
Black Angus, Red Angus/Hereford and a few of those have some Limo in them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

22

I love Herefords and Angus is such a pretty breed. I know nothing about the Limousin breed.


----------



## Symphony

21


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20


----------



## Symphony

19

I don't know a whole lot about Limo's but they are a very old breed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

18

And from France, right?


----------



## Symphony

17
Yes, from France.  I think they've been around for 22,000 years.  They are in Cave drawings in France.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16

Wow. That's pretty old.


----------



## Symphony

15


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14


----------



## HankTheTank

15


----------



## Pearce Pastures

16


----------



## HankTheTank

17


----------



## Symphony

16


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## Symphony

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## HankTheTank

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## Symphony

12  Men rule!!


----------



## stitchcounting

12


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10

haha True Dat. lol


----------



## stitchcounting

11 then


----------



## Symphony

9


----------



## stitchcounting

Lol !!!! 9??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## stitchcounting

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

4


----------



## Symphony

3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2


----------



## Symphony

1 WE WIN


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

0 WE WIN!!! *chest bump*


----------



## HankTheTank

First time winning, eh?

Ever think we LET you win?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey! We won once before!! Go check it out.


----------



## HankTheTank

I know, I just had to throw in a taunt. Can't let your ego's get too big!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think it's to late!!

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## stitchcounting

Yay and i helped out.  Nah u gals disnt lets us win but if that lets u sleep a night u can say.


----------



## stitchcounting

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## HankTheTank

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## stitchcounting

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44


----------



## HankTheTank

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44


----------



## HankTheTank

45


----------



## stitchcounting

44


----------



## HankTheTank

45


----------



## stitchcounting

44


----------



## flemish lops

45


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## flemish lops

47


----------



## stitchcounting

46


----------



## flemish lops

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## HankTheTank

47


----------



## flemish lops

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## flemish lops

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## flemish lops

48


----------



## Symphony

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## stitchcounting

46


----------



## willowgem

47


----------



## Pearce Pastures

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Pearce Pastures

48


----------



## Symphony

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Symphony

45


----------



## rabbitschickensandgoats

44
hi my DW said you guys might need help to win


----------



## autumnprairie

45
hi STRAW where are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

Hi AP!! Whats up?


----------



## autumnprairie

45 
haven't chatted in a while and wanted to say hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

I just got on.


----------



## autumnprairie

45
 I haved been playing catch up and wrote in my journal


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

Cool. I've been trying to update mine more often. Southern makes me. lol


----------



## rabbitschickensandgoats

43
hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42

ola!


----------



## rabbitschickensandgoats

41
we may win tonight


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. Some of the main girls that play aren't here right now.

Have you been a lurker or is this your fist time being on here?

40


----------



## autumnprairie

41 not happening on my watch


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

Sorry AP, but it's 2 on 1 sssooooo......


----------



## autumnprairie

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## autumnprairie

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

It rained here all day.


----------



## rabbitschickensandgoats

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## rabbitschickensandgoats

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## autumnprairie

37


----------



## stitchcounting

36


----------



## Symphony

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## stitchcounting

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## stitchcounting

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Symphony

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Symphony

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## stitchcounting

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## stitchcounting

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## stitchcounting

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## stitchcounting

23


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

22


----------



## stitchcounting

21


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20


----------



## stitchcounting

19


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

18


----------



## stitchcounting

17


----------



## autumnprairie

19 
almost there huh


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17

...AP...


----------



## autumnprairie

18
Sorry


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17

I forgive you...lol


----------



## stitchcounting

16


----------



## BarredRockMomma

17


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

17


----------



## stitchcounting

16


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

17


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## stitchcounting

15


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14


----------



## stitchcounting

13


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12


----------



## stitchcounting

11


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10

Hi Stitch. I don't think I've ever introduced myself to you. I'm Straw, or Straw Hat, or K, whatever really. Glad to see you like to play the games and have already started a journal. Hope you have as much fun with BYH's as I have.


----------



## stitchcounting

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8

We play to 0 btw.


----------



## stitchcounting

7


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## stitchcounting

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

4


----------



## stitchcounting

3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2


----------



## stitchcounting

1


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

0

Guys win again!! That is 3 wins for the guys. Yes one was handicapped but who's counting? lol


----------



## stitchcounting

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 0
> 
> Guys win again!! That is 3 wins for the guys. Yes one was handicapped but who's counting? lol


whos handicapped?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

One time we started at 25 instead of 50. The girls wanted to help us out.


----------



## stitchcounting

ohh lol       
50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

yeah, so we only had to go down 25 and they had to go up 75.


----------



## Symphony

48


----------



## autumnprairie

49


----------



## Symphony

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## autumnprairie

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

Hi 3pacas!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49

Hi!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

How are you?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49

i'm good. i'm going to bathe dogs soon. how are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

Good. I am eating an awesome lunch...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50

Hello ladies!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50

Hello BRM


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## BarredRockMomma

53


----------



## HankTheTank

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

57


----------



## HankTheTank

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59


----------



## HankTheTank

60


----------



## BarredRockMomma

61


----------



## Symphony

60  Awe how cute the ladies are putting forth some effort.  We could let them win once or twice..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59

haha


----------



## BarredRockMomma

60

We have been too busy taking care of the animals to be on the computer playing games.


----------



## flemish lops

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

61


----------



## flemish lops

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## flemish lops

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

62


----------



## flemish lops

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## HankTheTank

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

Hi Hank


----------



## Symphony

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59

Hey!


----------



## Symphony

58

Hey, lol


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## Symphony

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## Symphony

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Symphony

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## Symphony

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Symphony

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Symphony

47 How much land do you want?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46

I would love a couple hundred acres. 
I could do alot on that.


----------



## Symphony

Where do you want this farm? Some places with that much acreage cost alot. 45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

Good question. I really don't know. I like it here in NC but I also love Texas, Missouri, Oklahoma, just to name a few.
I couldn't start out with that much, but maybe one day...


----------



## Symphony

43 Got a price in mind to save for.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42

That's a good idea. How much land do you have?


----------



## Symphony

41 About 100 acres now but most of it is cash rented and its not in one block.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

I would still take that over just a few acres any day.


----------



## Symphony

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## Symphony

37  You can get 100 acres in Texas for 40k


----------



## autumnprairie

38
Happy Saturday


----------



## Symphony

37 Hello


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36

Hi AP. How are you?

Really? That's pretty good.


----------



## Symphony

35 Scrub land


----------



## autumnprairie

36
I am pretty good just swamped with homework I still have some math to do then about 3 hours worth of introduction to teaching


----------



## Symphony

35


----------



## autumnprairie

36


----------



## Symphony

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35

Hi.


----------



## Symphony

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## autumnprairie

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## autumnprairie

34
hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Hi AP. Why don't you count down with me?


----------



## autumnprairie

34 
you count up with me right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Yeah but I don't know how.


----------



## autumnprairie

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

No response, eh?


----------



## autumnprairie

34
I am so ready for bed and it is too early to go


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Yeah. Way to early. I'm going to bed early too. I'm tired.


----------



## autumnprairie

34
me too but I have a headache again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Sorry bout that. I have pain in my wrist and elbow. Wrist is from football and my elbow has been real bad for a week or so.


----------



## autumnprairie

34 
that stinks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Na. It's fine. My wrist will be fine in the morning and my elbow is getting better so that's good.


----------



## autumnprairie

34 
good I am glad to hear it is getting better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

Yep. It's been better than it was.


----------



## autumnprairie

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## autumnprairie

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## Symphony

33


----------



## autumnprairie

34


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Symphony

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Symphony

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## wana be farmer

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Ahoy and


----------



## HankTheTank

31

"Ahoy"? 

Oh and Welcome from me too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Yep. Ahoy.


----------



## HankTheTank

31

Good word. I may have to say that instead of hi from now on


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

pftt It's been taken :/


----------



## HankTheTank

31

oh, fine. I'll stick with hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

I use:

Ahoy
Ola
Hello
Hi
Shalom
Was up
Hows it


----------



## HankTheTank

31

but since we live in different parts of the country, can't I just borrow Ahoy?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Hmm I'll write up a contract and you must sign off and agree with all of it. There will be restrictions and times and places where you can not use it but that's better than nothing right?


----------



## HankTheTank

31

Ok. Deal!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Ok. I'll get started tonight on it.


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

Ahoy


----------



## BarredRockMomma

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

31


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32

Ahoy!


----------



## HankTheTank

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Symphony

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

When are we gonna see your horses?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

31


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## HankTheTank

37


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

38


----------



## HankTheTank

39


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## Hickoryneck

40 

Did I do it right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39

If you're a girl.


----------



## Symphony

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Symphony

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Symphony

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Symphony

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Hickoryneck

Hey if one person keeps replying isn't that cheating? 

COME ON GIRLS WE NEED TO PUT THE BOYS BACK IN THERE PLACE!!

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31

Nope. You just can't post after yourself.


----------



## HankTheTank

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Alice Acres

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Symphony

30  I don't think Alice knows how to play the game, lol.


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29

haha


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Symphony

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Symphony

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Symphony

29 Hi Ellen


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hi Hank, 3pacas!!

30


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

31

hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30

How art thou?


----------



## HankTheTank

31


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

32


----------



## HankTheTank

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Symphony

32

Its on her profile.

Straw, how old are you?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

35


----------



## Alice Acres

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Symphony

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Symphony

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Symphony

32 Never got my answer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

33


----------



## Symphony

32


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

33


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Symphony

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## autumnprairie

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## stitchcounting

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36

Hi


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37


----------



## autumnprairie

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## BarredRockMomma

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## BarredRockMomma

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## BarredRockMomma

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## AdamBorzy

36


----------



## autumnprairie

37


----------



## Alice Acres

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Alice Acres

*38*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Pearce Pastures

38


----------



## promiseacres

39


----------



## Alice Acres

40


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## Pearce Pastures

40


----------



## Alice Acres

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## Pearce Pastures

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## Pearce Pastures

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41 hi to you too


----------



## Pearce Pastures

42  Alright, where did all my backup go off to?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41

They left... haha


----------



## Alice Acres

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

41


----------



## Alice Acres

42


----------



## Pearce Pastures

43 Bwa ha ha.  They're bAA-aack!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42 haha


----------



## Alice Acres

43


----------



## Pearce Pastures

44


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

43


----------



## Alice Acres

44


----------



## Pearce Pastures

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Pearce Pastures

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Alice Acres

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Alice Acres

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46

She left. How bout them Vikings, eh? They lost. :/


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46

Hi


----------



## Pearce Pastures

47


----------



## Alice Acres

48


----------



## Pearce Pastures

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## promiseacres

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## GLENMAR

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## Symphony

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Pearce Pastures

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## AdamBorzy

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## Pearce Pastures

51


----------



## Alice Acres

52


----------



## AdamBorzy

51


----------



## promiseacres

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## AdamBorzy

f!Fty Tw0


----------



## Pearce Pastures

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## Pearce Pastures

55


----------



## Alice Acres

omg...finally 
56


----------



## promiseacres

57


----------



## AdamBorzy

56


----------



## promiseacres

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## Alice Acres

57


----------



## Symphony

56


----------



## Pearce Pastures

57


----------



## Alice Acres

58


----------



## Pearce Pastures

59


----------



## Alice Acres

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Alice Acres

60


----------



## HappyFamilyFarm

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Pearce Pastures

61


----------



## Alice Acres

62


----------



## Pearce Pastures

63


----------



## Alice Acres

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## Alice Acres

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## Pearce Pastures

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## Alice Acres

64


----------



## Pearce Pastures

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## promiseacres

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## BarredRockMomma

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## autumnprairie

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## Alice Acres

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## VeganFarmer

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65

So another dude, eh?


----------



## VeganFarmer

64 Yup. Hopefully I can help you out here. Not too many of us are there?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63

No there isn't. haha I think we've won once, without cheating that is. hehe


----------



## autumnprairie

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## autumnprairie

64


----------



## VeganFarmer

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## autumnprairie

64


----------



## VeganFarmer

63 too late


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

*We had some issues there but we are straight now*


----------



## VeganFarmer

60 Wasn't sure if that was legal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59

I just made it legal. lol


----------



## VeganFarmer

58 Well done.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## VeganFarmer

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## VeganFarmer

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## VeganFarmer

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

Uh AP???


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

What are you doing?


----------



## autumnprairie

Learning how to add
54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

Got ya.

I'm going to bed in a few. Long weekend ahead of me.


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## VeganFarmer

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## VeganFarmer

53


----------



## autumnprairie

54


----------



## VeganFarmer

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## autumnprairie

53


----------



## VeganFarmer

52 Good morning!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## VeganFarmer

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## autumnprairie

50


----------



## VeganFarmer

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## VeganFarmer

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46

Hi 3pacas


----------



## Alice Acres

47


----------



## Southern by choice

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47

Crap


----------



## Southern by choice

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

48


----------



## Southern by choice

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Southern by choice

49

and stop it!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

49


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## VeganFarmer

47


----------



## Pearce Pastures

48


----------



## autumnprairie

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Hey Pearce


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50   Sup!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

haha Not much. Sorting my saved sites on the top bar on Chrome into folders.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Wow, that is, ummm,  really exciting stuff there Straw.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Oh it sure is. I also have the Packers game on. My Saints lost today and I'm not happy about it. Colin K is going to be a real good QB one day though. I'm sorting my saved sites because I have nearly 100 saved goat info sites and pages and I need them sorted.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Gotcha.  Yeah, every so often I have to do that too.  Sorry about your team well a little sorry   ).  I almost cannot believe how well mine is doing this year considering all of the turnover and rebuilding they are doing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

I take it you mean the Colts?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Yup.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Yeah Luck is good. He's played like he's been there for years. They may even make the playoffs this year. That's cool considering they had two wins last year. I'm glad Peyton is doing as well as he is in Den though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Yeah, he is pretty good.  Miss my Manning though.  So how is Callie?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Cal is good. She's in her 10th day of heat (tomorrow will be 11th day) and Anatolians will stand after 15 days, so she could be breed in just a few days. She is away from the males but everyone better be careful moving dogs now, just in case. lol But unlike most dogs Anatolians are in heat for four weeks, not the normal three for most dogs. So she will be away from her goats (because they share fence lines and dogs can breed thru a fence) for a good while longer. She seems all depressed but she's fine. She likes it when I go in there and sit down so she can lay her head on my lap and she'll go to bed. She's doing quite well for her first heat though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  That is a long heat.  Poor thing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Yeah it is.

Hows your meat goat?


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Getting meaty   He didn't seem to be packing on much for awhile, just getting leggier, but now he is beginning to fill out a bit.  I need to figure out a feeding plan though to still feed him as i have been but keep my pygmy on just hay-she is getting too heavy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

I take it they are together?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Yeah, the does and the one wether.  Didn't want my dinner getting a covered in that fabulous cologne from the bucks.  I'll probably feed the others inside a kidding pen and just lock her out.  She'll be mad but it is that or start jogging and it is getting too cold for that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

haha yeah. I'm going to keep several of the percentage bucks for meat here.


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50  Well, nodded off for a few so I think I am done making no progress at this game for the night.


----------



## Alice Acres

51 ...we can double team him!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

52


----------



## Alice Acres

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54  LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49
haha

Go get some sleep. Night Pearce


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54  On my way.......


----------



## Alice Acres

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## Alice Acres

56


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

57


----------



## Pearce Pastures

57


----------



## Alice Acres

2 57's...

59


----------



## BarredRockMomma

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## BarredRockMomma

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Pearce Pastures

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Pearce Pastures

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## Alice Acres

61


----------



## Pearce Pastures

62  whoo hoo!  Progress!


----------



## autumnprairie

63


----------



## Pearce Pastures

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## autumnprairie

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Alice Acres

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## Pearce Pastures

67


----------



## autumnprairie

68


----------



## Alice Acres

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## Verndawg

69

Sorry Staw Hat!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68
haha


----------



## autumnprairie

69


----------



## BarredRockMomma

70


----------



## Alice Acres

71


----------



## BarredRockMomma

72


----------



## Alice Acres

73


----------



## BarredRockMomma

74


----------



## Alice Acres

75


----------



## BarredRockMomma

76


----------



## Alice Acres

77


----------



## autumnprairie

78


----------



## Pearce Pastures

79


----------



## BarredRockMomma

80


----------



## autumnprairie

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

77


----------



## autumnprairie

77?
81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80

Either that was a brain fart or I missed a page. Be nice!! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

81


----------



## autumnprairie

82


----------



## Pearce Pastures

83


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82


----------



## Pearce Pastures

83


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82


----------



## Alice Acres

83


----------



## autumnprairie

84


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

83


----------



## autumnprairie

84


----------



## BarredRockMomma

85


----------



## autumnprairie

86


----------



## Pearce Pastures

87


----------



## autumnprairie

88


----------



## Pearce Pastures

89


----------



## autumnprairie

90


----------



## Alice Acres

91


----------



## Pearce Pastures

92


----------



## BarredRockMomma

93


----------



## Alice Acres

94


----------



## BarredRockMomma

95


----------



## Pearce Pastures

96


----------



## BarredRockMomma

97


----------



## autumnprairie

98


----------



## Pearce Pastures

99


----------



## autumnprairie

100


----------



## BarredRockMomma

50


----------



## Pearce Pastures

51


----------



## BarredRockMomma

52


----------



## Pearce Pastures

53


----------



## BarredRockMomma

54


----------



## Alice Acres

55


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## Pearce Pastures

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## autumnprairie

56


----------



## BarredRockMomma

57


----------



## Pearce Pastures

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59


----------



## Pearce Pastures

60


----------



## BarredRockMomma

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Pearce Pastures

61


----------



## BarredRockMomma

62


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## herdsman

61!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Pearce Pastures

61


----------



## AdamBorzy

60


----------



## AdamBorzy

60


----------



## AdamBorzy

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## Vickir73

61


----------



## BarredRockMomma

62


----------



## greenbean

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## greenbean

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## greenbean

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## Pearce Pastures

63


----------



## HankTheTank

64


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

65


----------



## greenbean

66


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

67


----------



## greenbean

68


----------



## BarredRockMomma

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## BarredRockMomma

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## HankTheTank

70


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## BarredRockMomma

71


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

72


----------



## GLENMAR

73


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

74


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

75


----------



## autumnprairie

76


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

77


----------



## autumnprairie

78


----------



## BarredRockMomma

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## BarredRockMomma

81


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82


----------



## goodolboy

81 looks like we're out #ed bad


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80


----------



## BarredRockMomma

81


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82


----------



## BarredRockMomma

83


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

84


----------



## goodolboy

83


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82


----------



## goodolboy

81


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80


----------



## goodolboy

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

79


----------



## BarredRockMomma

80


----------



## goodolboy

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78 lol


----------



## goodolboy

77


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

76


----------



## goodolboy

75 roll on


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74


----------



## goodolboy

73


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

72


----------



## goodolboy

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70

So where in the country are you at?


----------



## goodolboy

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

68


----------



## goodolboy

67


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66


----------



## goodolboy

65


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

64


----------



## goodolboy

63


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62


----------



## goodolboy

61


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

60


----------



## goodolboy

59


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

58


----------



## goodolboy

57


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## goodolboy

55


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## goodolboy

53


----------



## Tony O

52


----------



## goodolboy

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## goodolboy

49 took all day, but the boys back on top


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

Yepper


----------



## goodolboy

47 how long before they notice?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46

After they got off work. lol


----------



## goodolboy

45 they will be up all night, huh?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

If they get a bunch of them then sadly, no.


----------



## goodolboy

43 Yea, we'll probably have lost in the a.m.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42

Hope not. I hate losing this. haha


----------



## goodolboy

41 not many guys on here, huh?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

Nope. There are about 5 of us that are on often. Maybe less.


----------



## goodolboy

39 Well I'm outta' here. On to the job I love. Back in the a.m.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38

See ya


----------



## Pearce Pastures

39


----------



## goodolboy

38


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

39


----------



## goodolboy

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## goodolboy

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## BarredRockMomma

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## goodolboy

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## goodolboy

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## goodolboy

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## goodolboy

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## goodolboy

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## goodolboy

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23

We've got this now


----------



## goodolboy

22


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

21


----------



## goodolboy

20


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19


----------



## goodolboy

18


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17


----------



## goodolboy

16


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## goodolboy

14


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

15


----------



## goodolboy

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## goodolboy

12


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

11


----------



## goodolboy

10


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

9


----------



## goodolboy

8


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

7


----------



## goodolboy

6


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5


----------



## goodolboy

4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

3


----------



## goodolboy

2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

1


----------



## goodolboy

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## goodolboy

and they slept thru it alllllllllllllllll


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Boys win again! That's like three I think. That's pretty good imo considering we are outnumbered by a great amount.

BOOM

50


----------



## goodolboy

49 see ya Mon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48

I'm out. Peace


----------



## Royd Wood

47 shushshshshshshshshshshshshshshshshush


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46


----------



## goodolboy

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44


----------



## goodolboy

43


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## goodolboy

41 not much to read about this morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

Here or news? haha Not too much here, you're right.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

Hi


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

41

hi


----------



## BarredRockMomma

42


----------



## goodolboy

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

uh oh


----------



## BarredRockMomma

41

I'm here and I hope that there is another girl out there to help me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

You know the boys won again right?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

41

I know that's what happens when we are taking care of the animals.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40

haha

I've got to care for about 250 animals. Morning and night time. Take that. That includes nearly 20 goats, sheep, and dogs.


----------



## goodolboy

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## marlowmanor

39

SHK: How do you come up with nearly 20 dogs, sheep and goats. From what I know it's less than that. I know of 4 dogs, 2 sheep, 11 goats (4 kiko, 6 ND, 1 lamancha). That only makes 17!


----------



## goodolboy

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37
11 goats, 6 dogs, 2 sheep = nearly 20

Reason I said 20 is because i knew it was close to 20. Didn't actually count. Doing like 5 things right now., haha


----------



## goodolboy

36 w/ over 200 ewes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35

Awesome

For those of you that like music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoRkntoHkIE


----------



## goodolboy

34 not in the backyard anymore


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33

I would think so. haha


----------



## goodolboy

32


----------



## marlowmanor

33
Just had to mess with you SHK! 

My goats are in my front yard!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32

I know. You didn't know there's 6 dogs here? huh

Savvy!


----------



## goodolboy

31


----------



## marlowmanor

32
I was trying to recall how many dogs were mentioned before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## goodolboy

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

30


----------



## goodolboy

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## goodolboy

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## goodolboy

25 boy they're not very committed, huh?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24

Doesn't look like it. Must be a woman thing.  Kidding people.


----------



## marlowmanor

25
I left to go try to get a kid to nap.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24 

Sounds fun :/ ha


----------



## marlowmanor

25
Yep, didn't work either. Which just means they end up going to sleep easier tonight.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24

thats good


----------



## marlowmanor

25
Only good if I can keep him from going to sleep after 4 and napping then. Then he naps then and stays up later when it is bedtime. 4 year old doesn't nap anymore really. 2 year old is the one I try to get to nap in the afternoon if I can.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24

Oh yeah. They wait till later, then crash, then want to stay up all night when you're ready to drop.


----------



## marlowmanor

25
Exactly!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24

haha

btw don't you hate Greek soccer? I do. :/


----------



## marlowmanor

25
No clue about Greek soccer.


----------



## goodolboy

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23

Didn't think so. It's not cool. Nobody cares and nobody actually wants to win.


----------



## goodolboy

23then


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

21 haha


----------



## goodolboy

20 I think we lost one there


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19
Lost one what? Person or number because the numbers are right now.


----------



## goodolboy

18 # when we posted at the same time


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17

Oh yeah. It's fixed though.


----------



## goodolboy

16 doesn't look like it matters much anyway


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## goodolboy

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

12


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

11

Welcome!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

10 goodolboy by day FlockinCrazy by night


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

9


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

8


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

7

We win and this is the first time guys win two in a row.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

6


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

4 you know they'll be on after diner


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

5


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

4 oh nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

3

Hi


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

1


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

000000000000000000000000000


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

50 and again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

BOOM!! Boys win 2 in a row.

Miracles do happen folks. haha

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

50


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

49


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

Nice dog


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hi to you too! 

549


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## HankTheTank

51


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## HankTheTank

53


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

54


----------



## HankTheTank

55


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

56


----------



## HankTheTank

57


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

58


----------



## HankTheTank

59


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

60


----------



## HankTheTank

61


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

62


----------



## HankTheTank

63


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

64


----------



## HankTheTank

65


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

66


----------



## HankTheTank

67


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

68


----------



## HankTheTank

69


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

72


----------



## HankTheTank

73


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

74


----------



## HankTheTank

75


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

76


----------



## HankTheTank

77


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

78


----------



## HankTheTank

79


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

84


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

83


----------



## HankTheTank

84


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

85


----------



## HankTheTank

86


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

87


----------



## HankTheTank

88


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

89


----------



## HankTheTank

90


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

91


----------



## HankTheTank

92


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

93


----------



## HankTheTank

94


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

95


----------



## HankTheTank

96


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

97


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

96


----------



## HankTheTank

97


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

98


----------



## HankTheTank

99


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

100


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## BarredRockMomma

51 

oh good the girls took care of things while i was taking care of a sick goat


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## BarredRockMomma

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

55


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

55


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

52


----------



## stitchcounting

51


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## stitchcounting

51


----------



## GSCforester

50


----------



## stitchcounting

49


----------



## Hacked

48


----------



## Beth K.

49


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50


----------



## Beth K.

51


----------



## sonnythebunny

52


----------



## GLENMAR

53


----------



## VickieB

54


----------



## stitchcounting

54


----------



## stitchcounting

53


----------



## bubba1358

52!!


----------



## stitchcounting

lets do this !
51


----------



## bubba1358

50


----------



## stitchcounting

49


----------



## bubba1358

48!

Somebody's closer....


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## bubba1358

46.

Yawn.


----------



## stitchcounting

This might take a while 45


----------



## bubba1358

44. Yeah. Especially in between, ya know, working.


----------



## stitchcounting

43. I just garden and have pets. and it was raining the past couple of days so i'm good !


----------



## bubba1358

42. Counting is nice break from staring at the papers all over my desk....


----------



## stitchcounting

41. Or the project i need to turn in by the end of this month....


----------



## bubba1358

40.

What's a project?


----------



## Fierlin

41


----------



## Livestock lover

40


----------



## norseofcourse

41


----------



## bubba1358

40


----------



## Livestock lover

39


----------



## Pancake in the River

40!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba1358

39


----------



## Animallovers1

40


----------



## bubba1358

39!


----------



## Animallovers1

40


----------



## Livestock lover

41


----------



## bubba1358

40


----------



## Animallovers1

41


----------



## AshleyFishy

42!


----------



## bubba1358

41


----------



## Animallovers1

42


----------



## AshleyFishy

43


----------



## Animallovers1

44


----------



## AshleyFishy

45


----------



## Rocco

44


----------



## bubba1358

43


----------



## AshleyFishy

44


----------



## Animallovers1

45


----------



## bubba1358

44


----------



## AshleyFishy

45


----------



## Animallovers1

46


----------



## AshleyFishy

47


----------



## bubba1358

46


----------



## AshleyFishy

47


----------



## Rocco

Forty-six !


----------



## AshleyFishy

47


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

48


----------



## Animallovers1

49


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

50 
We're gaining! Oh, wait, just breaking even. :/


----------



## CritterMom68

51


----------



## bubba1358

50


----------



## Nerdy11

51


----------



## bubba1358

50


----------



## Nerdy11

51


----------



## Nerdy11

Hullo? Anyone?


----------



## appaloosa 239

52


----------



## bjjohns

51


----------



## appaloosa 239

52...


----------



## bjjohns

51


----------



## appaloosa 239

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## appaloosa 239

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## appaloosa 239

56!!


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## appaloosa 239

58


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## appaloosa 239

*60!*


----------



## kinder

61.....


----------



## appaloosa 239

kinder said:


> 61.....


62 why are u banging your head against the wall?


----------



## kinder

62... Trying to be funny ???


----------



## appaloosa 239

63


----------



## kinder

64...getting up there, guess we chased the guys away


----------



## Livestock lover

63


----------



## kinder

64                    I'm bad !


----------



## Bitterroot

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## kinder

65...


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## Livestock lover

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63..


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## secuono

64
I can't believe that after 328 pages, the game continues!


----------



## kinder

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## kinder

65..


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## Kitsara

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## Kitsara

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

SIXTY-FOUR


----------



## kinder

65..


----------



## Kitsara

66!


----------



## bloonskiller911

65


----------



## Kitsara

66


----------



## bloonskiller911

65


----------



## kinder

66...


----------



## Kitsara

67


----------



## kinder

68..


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## kinder

68..


----------



## bloonskiller911

67...IS THERE ANY ONE OUT THERE TO HELP ME?!?!?!


----------



## elbesta

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## Kitsara

68


----------



## kinder

69...


----------



## kinder

69...


----------



## Kitsara

70!


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## kinder

70..


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## kinder

70


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## kinder

70..


----------



## stitchcounting

69


----------



## kinder

70..


----------



## Kitsara

71


----------



## kinder

72


----------



## Kitsara

73


----------



## kinder

74


----------



## Kitsara

75


----------



## kinder

76


----------



## Kitsara

77


----------



## stitchcounting

76


----------



## kinder

77


----------



## kittie_kat

78


----------



## kinder

79


----------



## Kitsara

80


----------



## stitchcounting

79!! helpppp


----------



## kinder

80


----------



## stitchcounting

79


----------



## kinder

80


----------



## Kitsara

81


----------



## bloonskiller911

80..sorry @stitchcounting   been offline!!


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## bloonskiller911

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## bloonskiller911

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## bloonskiller911

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## bloonskiller911

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## Kitsara

82


----------



## kinder

83


----------



## Kitsara

84


----------



## bloonskiller911

83


----------



## kinder

84


----------



## stitchcounting

83


----------



## bloonskiller911

82


----------



## kinder

83


----------



## stitchcounting

82


----------



## Southern by choice

1000  
cuz I don't know how to play the game!


----------



## stitchcounting

this one thinks she funny


Southern by choice said:


> 1000
> cuz I don't know how to play the game!


----------



## Southern by choice

it made you smile didn't it!


----------



## stitchcounting

Southern by choice said:


> it made you smile didn't it!


yes i thought someone was actually play the game


----------



## kinder

83


----------



## Kitsara

84


----------



## kinder

85


----------



## Kitsara

86


----------



## kinder

87


----------



## Kitsara

88


----------



## kinder

89


----------



## Kitsara

90


----------



## kinder

91


----------



## Missy

92


----------



## kinder

93


----------



## Kitsara

94


----------



## kinder

95


----------



## Kitsara

96


----------



## kinder

97


----------



## Kitsara

98


----------



## kinder

99...........................................


----------



## Kitsara

100!


----------



## kinder

1O1


----------



## Kitsara

Actually, I do believe we start over again now 
50


----------



## bloonskiller911

49


----------



## kinder

OOPS..MY BAD

50


----------



## bloonskiller911

49


----------



## Kitsara

50


----------



## bloonskiller911

49


----------



## elbesta

48


----------



## Kitsara

50
Poor guy, no one to help.


----------



## bloonskiller911

KITSARA I believe you should be on 49 so I will say

48...


----------



## Kitsara

oops, my bad 49


----------



## bloonskiller911

48


----------



## kinder

49


----------



## bloonskiller911

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## kinder

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## kinder

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47


----------



## kinder

48


----------



## stitchcounting

47.............................


----------



## kinder

48...


----------



## bloonskiller911

47


----------



## kinder

48


----------



## bloonskiller911

47


----------



## kinder

48


----------



## bloonskiller911

47


----------



## kinder

48     HAPPY NEW YEAR...ALL


----------



## bloonskiller911

47......HAPPY BELATED NEW YEAR


----------



## Kitsara

48


----------



## kinder

49


----------



## Kitsara

50


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## Kitsara

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52..................THIS IS ALMOST A LOST CAUSE


----------



## kinder

53...........................x2


----------



## Kitsara

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## babsbag

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## Kitsara

58


----------



## bloonskiller911

57


----------



## Kitsara

58


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## bloonskiller911

58, like your new avatar kinder


----------



## kinder

59 ......Thanks bloonskiller911


----------



## bloonskiller911

58


----------



## Kitsara

59


----------



## kinder

60


----------



## bloonskiller911

59


----------



## kinder

60


----------



## Kitsara

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## bloonskiller911

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## bloonskiller911

61


----------



## Kitsara

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## elbesta

62


----------



## bloonskiller911

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## Sheepshape

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## elbesta

63


----------



## Kitsara

64


----------



## bloonskiller911

63


----------



## chicken pickin

64


----------



## Kitsara

65


----------



## chicken pickin

66


----------



## Kitsara

67


----------



## chicken pickin

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67............SOME ONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken pickin

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## chicken pickin

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67.............I SAID I NEED HELP!!! LOL


----------



## elbesta

66


----------



## Kitsara

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66, Thank you @elbesta


----------



## chicken pickin

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## chicken pickin

67


----------



## Kitsara

68


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## kinder

kinder said:


> 64


69..oops


----------



## chicken pickin

70


----------



## kinder

71


----------



## wmroth

3462


----------



## chicken pickin

72


----------



## kinder

73


----------



## chicken pickin

74


----------



## kinder

75


----------



## Kitsara

76


----------



## chicken pickin

77


----------



## kinder

78


----------



## chicken pickin

79


----------



## kinder

80


----------



## chicken pickin

81


----------



## kinder

82


----------



## elbesta

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## Kitsara

83


----------



## elbesta

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81...Good lord, you leave the computer to feed and sleep and you take off with it


----------



## taylorm17

82


----------



## chicken pickin

83


----------



## bloonskiller911

82


----------



## chicken pickin

83


----------



## bloonskiller911

82


----------



## kinder

bloonskiller911 said:


> 81...Good lord, you leave the computer to feed and sleep and you take off with it


...83


----------



## chicken pickin

84


----------



## kinder

85


----------



## chicken pickin

86


----------



## kinder

87


----------



## bloonskiller911

88


----------



## chicken pickin

89

If we keep this up we should win soon lol


----------



## kinder

90...lets go...


----------



## chicken pickin

91


----------



## bloonskiller911

90 I would have put 90 of these but it might take up some space


----------



## kinder

91....It'll be o...k....!


----------



## chicken pickin

lol

92


----------



## kinder

93....lolx2


----------



## chicken pickin

94

we are getting so close


----------



## bloonskiller911

93  ARE THERE NO LONGER ANY MEN WITH ANIMALS!!!


----------



## chicken pickin

LOL I sure hope there are for your sake

94


----------



## bloonskiller911

93, I am about ready to just help you to count up!!!


----------



## chicken pickin

94


----------



## Martin Farms

95


----------



## chicken pickin

96


----------



## Sheepshape

Sorry re-posted!


----------



## bloonskiller911

95


----------



## chicken pickin

96


----------



## bloonskiller911

95


----------



## chicken pickin

96


----------



## elbesta

80 /dang set me back a page or two 95


----------



## bloonskiller911

94


----------



## chicken pickin

95


----------



## bloonskiller911

94


----------



## chicken pickin

95


----------



## bloonskiller911

94


----------



## chicken pickin

95


----------



## elbesta

Sooo what would it take for all you sweet, beautiful, wonderful ladies to slow down and let us bad men win one! Is it or  by the way 94


----------



## chicken pickin

nice try lol

95


----------



## Martin Farms

96


----------



## chicken pickin

97


----------



## elbesta

95


----------



## bloonskiller911

95 since elbesta is really 96


----------



## elbesta

94


----------



## bloonskiller911

93


----------



## elbesta

92


----------



## bloonskiller911

91


----------



## elbesta

90


----------



## bloonskiller911

89


----------



## elbesta

88


----------



## bloonskiller911

87


----------



## elbesta

86


----------



## bloonskiller911

85


----------



## elbesta

84


----------



## bloonskiller911

83


----------



## Kitsara

84


----------



## bloonskiller911

83...   @elbesta where have you gone?!?!


----------



## elbesta

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## elbesta

80 The dog is climbing on me to go feed the goats.


----------



## bloonskiller911

79......And wel'l lose. lol everytime I go feed this goes 20 points up!!  have a good time feeding


----------



## elbesta

78


----------



## Kitsara

79 Man, you guys are doing good though


----------



## chicken pickin

80

we can do it too just stay on top of it for a few mins


----------



## Kitsara

81 Well, us girls have an easier time. There's more of us. I can't help but root for the guys.. They need more help.


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82

AGH! So you turned the table...

LADIES IM GONNA NEED SOME HELP


----------



## bloonskiller911

81    if @elbesta  comes back from feeding before I have to go we may do really well!!


----------



## Kitsara

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## chicken pickin

82


----------



## kinder

82


----------



## kinder

kinder said:


> 82


83


----------



## chicken pickin

84


----------



## kinder

85


----------



## bloonskiller911

84......STOP!  STOP!   STOP!


----------



## chicken pickin

85


----------



## kinder

86  .......


----------



## chicken pickin

87


----------



## taylorm17

you boys are doing a great job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorm17




----------



## chicken pickin

taylorm17 said:


>


You forgot to add a number lol


----------



## taylorm17

Oh I already did earlier today. But thanks. haha


----------



## chicken pickin

taylorm17 said:


> Oh I already did earlier today. But thanks. haha


You can continue to add numbers through out the day. You just cant post directly after yourself, you need to wait until someones else posts and then you can post again.

The goal is for females to reach 100 and for males to reach 0. If you are a female you post one number higher than the last number posted if you are a male you post one number lower than the last number posted.


----------



## kinder

88


----------



## Kitsara

89


----------



## chicken pickin

90


----------



## elbesta

89


----------



## chicken pickin

90


----------



## elbesta

89


----------



## elbesta

Hay Chicken Pickin there are cute baby goat pictures in another thread, very cute go see.


----------



## chicken pickin

lol
90


----------



## elbesta

cant blame a guy for trying!  89


----------



## Kitsara

90 - But we got cute widdle baby goats here too


----------



## bloonskiller911

89


----------



## chicken pickin

90


----------



## taylorm17

90


----------



## taylorm17

oops 91. I didn't see the other 90. or I just can't count!


----------



## chicken pickin

92


----------



## kinder

93


----------



## chicken pickin

94


----------



## kinder

95


----------



## chicken pickin

96


----------



## kinder

97


----------



## chicken pickin

98


----------



## kinder

99...


----------



## chicken pickin

100


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## bloonskiller911

50............NICE JOB LADIES


----------



## kinder

chicken pickin said:


>


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## chicken pickin

I agree nice job ladies.

You boys had it going for awhile. I thought we had lost it. Great job... delaying the inevitable lol


----------



## chicken pickin

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## Martin Farms

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## elbesta

50


----------



## Martin Farms

51


----------



## Sheepshape

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## elbesta

50


----------



## bloonskiller911

49.....


----------



## Martin Farms

50


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## taylorm17

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## Martin Farms

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## kinder

52


----------



## Kitsara

53


----------



## Martin Farms

54


----------



## elbesta

53


----------



## taylorm17

54


----------



## Kitsara

55


----------



## Martin Farms

56


----------



## Kitsara

57


----------



## elbesta

56


----------



## kinder

54


----------



## kinder

kinder said:


> 54


57...oops


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## taylorm17

57


----------



## kinder

58


----------



## appaloosa 239

68!


----------



## elbesta

67


----------



## Egg_Newton

68


----------



## elbesta

67


----------



## kinder

68


----------



## elbesta

67


----------



## Kitsara

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## Martin Farms

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## kinder

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## kinder

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## Kitsara

68


----------



## bloonskiller911

67


----------



## elbesta

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## elbesta

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## kinder

kinder said:


> 66


65......oops


----------



## norseofcourse

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## norseofcourse

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## tracerracer

68


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## elbesta

68


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## elbesta

68


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## elbesta

68


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## elbesta

68


----------



## kinder

69.......


----------



## bloonskiller911

68


----------



## elbesta

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

66


----------



## elbesta

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## elbesta

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## elbesta

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## elbesta

65

Kinder, don't you have some animals to feed or something?


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## elbesta

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## elbesta

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## bloonskiller911

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## elbesta

61


----------



## bloonskiller911

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## bloonskiller911

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## bloonskiller911

60


----------



## elbesta

59


----------



## bloonskiller911

58


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## RedBrush Farm

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## bloonskiller911

60


----------



## elbesta

59


----------



## bloonskiller911

58


----------



## elbesta

57


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## bloonskiller911

56


----------



## elbesta

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## elbesta

We got her on the run........ 54
I will not be wavered by tears.... (covering ears)


----------



## kinder

.YOU NUT.........55


----------



## elbesta

54


----------



## kinder

55..


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## elbesta

54


----------



## bloonskiller911

53


----------



## kinder

54


----------



## bloonskiller911

53


----------



## Klaus

52!


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52


----------



## elbesta

51


----------



## kinder

52


----------



## Klaus

51


----------



## kinder

H....E....L...P..!!!!!!
52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## Klaus

50


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## norseofcourse

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## babsbag

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## SA Farm

56


----------



## kinder

57


----------



## SA Farm

58


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## SA Farm

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## SA Farm

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## SA Farm

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## SA Farm

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## SA Farm

67


----------



## bloonskiller911

65


----------



## SA Farm

67


----------



## kinder

68...

wonder where Elbesta is.??


----------



## SA Farm

69


----------



## bloonskiller911

68........I know I need Elbesta back!!


----------



## SA Farm

69


----------



## bloonskiller911

68


----------



## kinder

69.
I saw that he got a new toy, that's probably it.! Boys and there toys.


----------



## SA Farm

70


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## kinder

70


----------



## SA Farm

71


----------



## bloonskiller911

70


----------



## kinder

71


----------



## SA Farm

72


----------



## kinder

73


----------



## SA Farm

74


----------



## bloonskiller911

73


----------



## SA Farm

74


----------



## kinder

75


----------



## SA Farm

76


----------



## bloonskiller911

75


----------



## SA Farm

76


----------



## elbesta

75


----------



## SA Farm

76


----------



## bloonskiller911

75


----------



## SA Farm

76


----------



## kinder

77


----------



## SA Farm

78


----------



## bloonskiller911

77


----------



## SA Farm

78


----------



## bloonskiller911

77


----------



## SA Farm

78


----------



## kinder

79


----------



## SA Farm

80


----------



## elbesta

79


----------



## SA Farm

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## SA Farm

82


----------



## bloonskiller911

81


----------



## SA Farm

82


----------



## kinder

83


----------



## SA Farm

84


----------



## kinder

85


----------



## SA Farm

86


----------



## kinder

87


----------



## SA Farm

88


----------



## bloonskiller911

87


----------



## SA Farm

88


----------



## kinder

89


----------



## bloonskiller911

88


----------



## elbesta

87


----------



## bloonskiller911

86


----------



## kinder

87


----------



## norseofcourse

88


----------



## SA Farm

89


----------



## norseofcourse

90


----------



## SA Farm

91


----------



## norseofcourse

92


----------



## appaloosa 239

93


----------



## norseofcourse

94


----------



## SA Farm

95


----------



## elbesta

94


----------



## AshleyFishy

95


----------



## norseofcourse

96


----------



## SA Farm

97


----------



## norseofcourse

98


----------



## bloonskiller911

97!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinder

98..


----------



## hilarie

99


----------



## SA Farm

100


----------



## bloonskiller911

GOOD JOB LADIES!!

50


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## bloonskiller911

50


----------



## kinder

51


----------



## SA Farm

52


----------



## bloonskiller911

51


----------



## norseofcourse

52


----------



## SA Farm

53


----------



## bloonskiller911

52


----------



## kinder

53


----------



## SA Farm

54


----------



## VelvieLilly

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## SA Farm

56


----------



## elbesta

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## SA Farm

55


----------



## Scooby308

SA Farm said:


> 55


54


----------



## bloonskiller911

53


----------



## kinder

54


----------



## SA Farm

55


----------



## Scooby308

54


----------



## SA Farm

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## bloonskiller911

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## bloonskiller911

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## bloonskiller911

55


----------



## Scooby308

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## Scooby308

54


----------



## kinder

55..


----------



## Scooby308

54


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## Scooby308

54!  Lol


----------



## kinder

55..


----------



## SA Farm

56


----------



## bloonskiller911

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## bloonskiller911

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## SA Farm

57


----------



## kinder

58


----------



## SA Farm

59


----------



## kinder

60


----------



## SA Farm

61


----------



## Scooby308

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## Scooby308

60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## Scooby308

60


----------



## SA Farm

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## Scooby308

61


----------



## SA Farm

62


----------



## kinder

63


----------



## bloonskiller911

62


----------



## Scooby308

61


----------



## SA Farm

62


----------



## bloonskiller911

61


----------



## SA Farm

62


----------



## Farmin' Girl

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## SA Farm

65


----------



## M.L. McKnight

64


----------



## SA Farm

65


----------



## bloonskiller911

64


----------



## elbesta

63


----------



## SA Farm

64


----------



## kinder

65


----------



## SA Farm

66


----------



## elbesta

65


----------



## SA Farm

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## SA Farm

68


----------



## Farmin' Girl

66


----------



## Farmin' Girl

oops meant 69, sorry.


----------



## SA Farm

70


----------



## Farmin' Girl

71


----------



## kinder

72


----------



## SA Farm

73


----------



## kinder

74


----------



## SA Farm

75


----------



## kinder

76


----------



## Farmin' Girl

77


----------



## SA Farm

78


----------



## Farmin' Girl

79


----------



## SA Farm

80


----------



## bloonskiller911

79


----------



## SA Farm

80


----------



## bloonskiller911

79


----------



## Farmin' Girl

80


----------



## SA Farm

81


----------



## Farmin' Girl

82


----------



## SA Farm

83


----------



## kinder

84


----------



## SA Farm

85


----------



## bloonskiller911

84


----------



## Farmin' Girl

85


----------



## SA Farm

86


----------



## Farmin' Girl

87


----------



## SA Farm

88


----------



## Farmin' Girl

89


----------



## SA Farm

90


----------



## Farmin' Girl

91


----------



## SA Farm

92


----------



## Farmin' Girl

93


----------



## SA Farm

94


----------



## Farmin' Girl

95


----------



## Pips

er ... I think this is a little unfair .... I feel like this game is rigged somehow ... just can't put my finger on how  can we post twice as long as it is not after ourselves, I mean doesn't that mean two can just sit here all day and post one after the other?  any men out there want to team up? 
94


----------



## Farmin' Girl

I just started doing this game a few days ago, so I thought I would just do what everyone else has been doing 
95


----------



## SA Farm

96


----------



## Farmin' Girl

96


----------



## Farmin' Girl

oops meant 97, stupid me


----------



## SA Farm

98 No worries


----------



## Farmin' Girl

99


----------



## SA Farm

100


----------



## Farmin' Girl




----------



## Farmin' Girl

Girls rule! LOL


----------



## Cedar Valley Farm

55 Here I am. Any other guys?


----------



## Cedar Valley Farm

55 Come on guys...


----------



## Pips

we lost  ... they cheated


----------



## bloonskiller911

and we start again.  50


----------



## Pips

49 again????   ok last time for me ... twice is enough


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Atleast you guys are good sports about losing to a bunch of girls, even if they might have cheated a bit.
50


----------



## bloonskiller911

49


----------



## Pips

48 .... we learnt hundreds of thousands of years ago that if we did not let you cheat and smile about it we would get no sex.  it is now built into our genes, not conscious decision these days, so no praise please ... it is humiliating


----------



## bloonskiller911

47.....


----------



## Pips

46


----------



## bloonskiller911

45


----------



## Pips

44


----------



## bloonskiller911

43


----------



## Pips

42


----------



## bloonskiller911

41


----------



## Pips

40 ... sorry had to go toilet


----------



## bloonskiller911

39....LOL no big deal


----------



## Pips

38 ... thanks .. although it turned out to be


----------



## bloonskiller911

37


----------



## Pips

36 ... still hurts .... trying to recover ... pain killers might be needed


----------



## bloonskiller911

35 YOU CAN PULL THROUGH BUDDY


----------



## Pips

34 ... thank ... I will be ok ... found myself a pillow so I can stand it now


----------



## bloonskiller911

33  pillow dual purpose, you can cry into it too if need be!! lol


----------



## Pips

32 ... shush ... I do that regularly anyway and don't want it made public ... although I think there is some residue fragrance ... so will not be possible to dual purpose for another 30 mins or so


----------



## bloonskiller911

31....lololol


----------



## Pips

30


----------



## bloonskiller911

29


----------



## Pips

28


----------



## bloonskiller911

27


----------



## Pips

26


----------



## bloonskiller911

25...we are halfway there.  the girls are going to be mad!!


----------



## Pips

24 ... I am recruiting more help


----------



## bloonskiller911

23


----------



## Pips

22


----------



## bloonskiller911

21


----------



## Pips

20


----------



## bloonskiller911

19


----------



## Pips

18


----------



## bloonskiller911

17


----------



## Pips

16


----------



## bloonskiller911

15


----------



## Pips

14


----------



## bloonskiller911

13


----------



## Pips

12


----------



## bloonskiller911

11


----------



## Pips

10


----------



## bloonskiller911

9


----------



## Pips

8


----------



## bloonskiller911

7 WE ARE GOING TO WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Pips

6 .. shush we still have 6 numbers


----------



## bloonskiller911

5 WE GOT THIS


----------



## Pips

4 ....


----------



## bloonskiller911

3....................


----------



## Pips

2 .....................................


----------



## bloonskiller911

1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pips

0 ...........................................!
Just in case it is needed

"does the victory dance and then ends with a full moony to all females"


----------



## bloonskiller911




----------



## kinder

5o...


----------



## Pips

NO!! not doing it any more   no way .. no chance .... we won give up!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

50


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Oops 51

There are soo many pages on this thread it is too easy to read the wrong one and forget to see if it was the last one posted  I keep typing the wrong ones! LOL


----------



## Pips

You posted after yourself .... females have been disqualified ... men win again   whoop whoop !!!! 
Can we have a moderator agree that this is the case please?   Preferably a male one


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Very funny Pips


----------



## kinder

ok ok ...52


----------



## Pips

You know I love you Kinder .... but not doing it .. you will win but only against yourselves.


----------



## kinder

that's no fun.


----------



## Pips

Well other men might have a go  but I am out for now at least .... don't be unhappy!  start a thread on guardians doing daft things and I will join


----------



## happy acres

53


----------



## kinder

54...


----------



## happy acres

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## happy acres

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## happy acres

55


----------



## bloonskiller911

54


----------



## happy acres

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## happy acres

57!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

58, look out guys, here we come!


----------



## happy acres

59


----------



## Farmin' Girl

60


----------



## happy acres

61


----------



## Farmin' Girl

62


----------



## babsbag

59


----------



## babsbag

ok. we posted at the same time...so mine should have been 63


----------



## happy acres

64


----------



## bloonskiller911

63


----------



## happy acres

64


----------



## bloonskiller911

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## happy acres

65


----------



## Farmin' Girl

66


----------



## happy acres

67


----------



## Farmin' Girl

68


----------



## happy acres

69


----------



## bloonskiller911

68


----------



## happy acres

69


----------



## Farmin' Girl

70


----------



## happy acres

71


----------



## bloonskiller911

70


----------



## happy acres

71


----------



## Farmin' Girl

72


----------



## happy acres

73!


----------



## luvmypets

74


----------



## happy acres

75


----------



## luvmypets

wait can i post again just not i a row


----------



## happy acres

Yeah, someone has to post in between.


----------



## luvmypets

Coolz 76


----------



## happy acres

77


----------



## luvmypets

78


----------



## happy acres

79


----------



## luvmypets

80


----------



## luvmypets

We got dis happy achres


----------



## appaloosa 239

81


----------



## appaloosa 239

81


----------



## kinder

82


----------



## luvmypets

83


----------



## Goat Whisperer

84


----------



## appaloosa 239

85


----------



## luvmypets

86


----------



## Farmin' Girl

87


----------



## luvmypets

88


----------



## kinder

89


----------



## luvmypets

90 woot woot


----------



## appaloosa 239

91!!!


----------



## luvmypets

92


----------



## appaloosa 239

93


----------



## luvmypets

94 cmon lets get to 100


----------



## appaloosa 239

95 we can do it!


----------



## luvmypets

96 more than halfway


----------



## kinder

97


----------



## appaloosa 239

98?


----------



## luvmypets

Do we all want 100


----------



## appaloosa 239

*100!!!!!*


----------



## luvmypets

Um u forgot 99


----------



## luvmypets

XD girls wi*n*


----------



## luvmypets

Later ill do sheep vs goat thread


----------



## Livestock lover

49


----------



## appaloosa 239

50


----------



## Farmin' Girl

51


----------



## luvmypets

52


----------



## Farmin' Girl

53 Will this game ever come to an end? We need something fresh and new


----------



## appaloosa 239

54


----------



## Pips

as there are 10 times the women on her than men we should be able to drop by 10 

44


----------



## appaloosa 239

That's cheating.

54


----------



## Pips

only balancing the playing field


----------



## appaloosa 239

54?


----------



## kinder

55


----------



## SkyWarrior

56


----------



## littlegoat

57


----------



## kinder

58


----------



## littlegoat

59


----------



## Farmin' Girl

60


----------



## littlegoat

61


----------



## holm25

60


----------



## SkyWarrior

61


----------



## kinder

62


----------



## Farmin' Girl

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## happy acres

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## happy acres

67


----------



## kinder

68


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

69


----------



## kinder

70


----------



## happy acres

71


----------



## kinder

72


----------



## happy acres

73


----------



## kinder

74


----------



## happy acres

75


----------



## kinder

76


----------



## happy acres

77


----------



## kinder

78


----------



## happy acres

79


----------



## kinder

80


----------



## happy acres

81


----------



## kinder

82.... where is everyone ??


----------



## happy acres

83. Maybe they gave up?


----------



## kinder

84. things dropped off around birthing, all are busy, they'll be back


----------



## happy acres

85. Looks like we're winning.


----------



## kinder

86


----------



## happy acres

87


----------



## kinder

88


----------



## happy acres

89


----------



## kinder

90


----------



## happy acres

91


----------



## kinder

92


----------



## happy acres

93.


----------



## kinder

94


----------



## happy acres

95


----------



## kinder

96


----------



## happy acres

97


----------



## kinder

98


----------



## happy acres

99!


----------



## goatgurl

100  !!!!!!!


----------



## kinder

Did we just beat ourselves???
Ah heck...............
50


----------



## goatgurl

yes, yes we did... 51


----------



## happy acres

What?  No prize? Aw gee!  52


----------



## goats&moregoats

53


----------



## kinder

54


----------



## happy acres

55


----------



## kinder

56


----------



## Duskwolf

57


----------



## kinder

58


----------



## Duskwolf

59


----------



## kinder

60


----------



## JakeM

59.


----------



## kinder

60


----------



## goatgurl

60


----------



## goatgurl

oh shoot kinder, 61 then


----------



## JakeM

60!


----------



## elbesta

59


----------



## jk47

58


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## JakeM

Right back at ya with 58.


----------



## kinder

59


----------



## MsDeb

Wow! Had to go back a ways to figure this thread out....   60


----------



## kinder

61


----------



## country herd

62!


----------



## poundinghooves

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## elbesta

63


----------



## kinder

64


----------



## nanne16

55


----------



## kinder

did you mean ...65


----------



## nanne16

kinder said:


> did you mean ...65


Oops...your right...had a senior moment!


----------



## kinder

No problem !! I get them and I'm not yet a senior.

66


----------



## bloonskiller911

65


----------



## kinder

66


----------



## bloonskiller911

65


----------



## norseofcourse

66


----------



## kinder

67


----------



## norseofcourse

68


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## bloonskiller911

68


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

69


----------



## bloonskiller911

68


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

70


----------



## bloonskiller911

i think you mean 69 again, so we are back to 68


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

i dont get it. did a boy post?


----------



## bloonskiller911

I posted at the bottom of page 420.


----------



## kinder

69


----------



## Pearce Pastures

70


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## Pearce Pastures

70


----------



## bloonskiller911

69


----------



## Pearce Pastures

70


----------



## GrovelandBromos

71


----------



## bloonskiller911

70


----------



## kinder

71


----------



## bloonskiller911

70

I am just going to slow walk to losing


----------



## Pearce Pastures

71


----------



## kinder

72
1 step forward/2 steps back.?? ( I hate when that happens. )


----------



## Pearce Pastures

73


----------



## bloonskiller911

72


----------



## kinder

73


----------



## bloonskiller911

72,72,72,72,72,72,72

now another male help me out!!!!!


----------



## kinder

Yes where are they all ??

73....oops...THERE IT IS !!!


----------



## FarmersDigest

74
Not sure, but us woman are here!


----------



## kinder

75


----------



## bloonskiller911

74


----------



## Devonviolet

75


----------



## bloonskiller911

74


----------



## FarmersDigest

75


----------



## bloonskiller911

74


----------



## FarmersDigest

No, 75!  Come on ladies, help me out!


----------



## bloonskiller911

74


----------



## Devonviolet

75


----------



## kinder

76


----------



## Devonviolet

77


----------



## kinder

78


----------



## Devonviolet

79


----------



## Pearce Pastures

80


----------



## kinder

81


----------



## Pearce Pastures

82


----------



## Sweetened

83


----------



## Pearce Pastures

84


----------



## kinder

85


----------



## Pearce Pastures

86


----------



## Sweetened

87


----------



## kinder

88


----------



## Pearce Pastures

89


----------



## Mfrantz

88


----------



## Pearce Pastures

89


----------



## Mfrantz

88


----------



## Pearce Pastures

89


----------



## kinder

90


----------



## goatgurl

91


----------



## Valais

That is a very high number, men. Back to work.

90


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

91


----------



## Pearce Pastures

92


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Question... how long after you post can you post again? Thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

After someone else has posted.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Pearce Pastures said:


> After someone else has posted.


 Thanks Pearce!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LOL now type 93 so we can whoop 'em.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol! 93 (sorry guys!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

94


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

95


----------



## Pearce Pastures

96


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

97


----------



## Pearce Pastures

98


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

99


----------



## Pearce Pastures

100 BAM!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Pearce Pastures

50


----------



## samssimonsays

51


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

52


----------



## Pearce Pastures

53


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

54


----------



## Pearce Pastures

55


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

56


----------



## Pearce Pastures

57


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

58


----------



## Poka_Doodle

59


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

60


----------



## Poka_Doodle

61


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

62


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

64


----------



## samssimonsays

65


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

66


----------



## Latestarter

65


----------



## Poka_Doodle

66


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

67


----------



## Poka_Doodle

69


----------



## Chicken Girl

70


----------



## LukeMeister

69


----------



## Chicken Girl

70


----------



## LukeMeister

69


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

70


----------



## LukeMeister

69


----------



## Chicken Girl

70


----------



## LukeMeister

69


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

70


----------



## LukeMeister

69


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

70


----------



## Poka_Doodle

71


----------



## LukeMeister

70


----------



## Poka_Doodle

71


----------



## LukeMeister

70


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

71


----------



## Poka_Doodle

72


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

73


----------



## Poka_Doodle

74
Watch out boys


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

75


----------



## Chicken Girl

76


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

77


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78
Here we come boys


----------



## LukeMeister

77
Don't you mean "boy"? Am I the only dude on this website?!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78
No, just currently the others haven't been posting like @Latestarter


----------



## LukeMeister

77 
Oh.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78


----------



## LukeMeister

77


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78


----------



## LukeMeister

77


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78


----------



## LukeMeister

77


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78
@BlessedWithGoats


----------



## LukeMeister

77
Don't call more girls!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78,
You can call some more boys


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

79


----------



## Poka_Doodle

80
Luke, I am feeling nice, @Latestarter


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

81


----------



## Poka_Doodle

82


----------



## LukeMeister

81 


Poka_Doodle said:


> 80
> Luke, I am feeling nice, @Latestarter


Thanks, I don't know any boys here XD


----------



## norseofcourse

82


----------



## Poka_Doodle

83
@Baymule


----------



## norseofcourse

84


----------



## LukeMeister

82


----------



## Baymule

83


----------



## LukeMeister

82


----------



## Poka_Doodle

83


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

84


----------



## Poka_Doodle

85


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

86


----------



## Poka_Doodle

87


----------



## LukeMeister

86


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

87


----------



## Poka_Doodle

88


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

89


----------



## Poka_Doodle

90


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

91


----------



## LukeMeister

90


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

91


----------



## Poka_Doodle

92


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

93


----------



## Poka_Doodle

94


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

95


----------



## Baymule

96


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

97


----------



## Baymule

98


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

99


----------



## Baymule

*100!!!*


----------



## Baymule

did it really take 436 pages to count to 100???


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

GJ everyone!!
Now it's time to start over! 
50


----------



## Baymule

What???? This game starts over, then over again? Well I feel stupid!  No wonder there is 436 pages! Duh!


----------



## Baymule

51


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

52
Aww, don't feel bad!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

53


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

54


----------



## LukeMeister

53


----------



## Poka_Doodle

54


----------



## sadieml

55


----------



## LukeMeister

54


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

55


----------



## sadieml

56


----------



## LukeMeister

55


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

56


----------



## LukeMeister

55


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

56


----------



## sadieml

57


----------



## Poka_Doodle

58
Sorry I can't invite more boys Luke


----------



## LukeMeister

57


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

58


----------



## Baymule

59


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

60


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## Baymule

60


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## Poka_Doodle

60


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## Poka_Doodle

60


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

61


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## LukeMeister

Whoops 60


----------



## Poka_Doodle

61


----------



## LukeMeister

60


----------



## Poka_Doodle

61


----------



## Baymule

62


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63


----------



## LukeMeister

62


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63


----------



## LukeMeister

62


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63


----------



## Baymule

64


----------



## Chicken Girl

65


----------



## LukeMeister

64


----------



## Baymule

65


----------



## Devonviolet

66


----------



## Baymule

67


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## Baymule

67


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## Devonviolet

67


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## Devonviolet

67


----------



## Devonviolet

67


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey, @Baymule! Help me out!


----------



## Baymule

68


----------



## Devonviolet

69 - Thanks


----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, your turn @Baymule.


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## Devonviolet

67


----------



## cjc

68


----------



## Devonviolet

69


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

70


----------



## Baymule

71


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

72


----------



## Baymule

73


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

74


----------



## Devonviolet

75
WOOHOO! Look at us GO!


----------



## Baymule

76


----------



## Devonviolet

77


----------



## LukeMeister

76


----------



## Devonviolet

77


----------



## Devonviolet

77


----------



## Baymule

78


----------



## Devonviolet

79


----------



## Baymule

80


----------



## LukeMeister

79


----------



## Baymule

80


----------



## LukeMeister

79


----------



## Devonviolet

80


----------



## LukeMeister

79


----------



## Baymule

80


----------



## Devonviolet

81


----------



## Baymule

82


----------



## Devonviolet

83


----------



## Baymule

84


----------



## Devonviolet

85


----------



## Baymule

86


----------



## Devonviolet

87


----------



## Baymule

88


----------



## Poka_Doodle

89


----------



## Devonviolet

90
WOOHOO!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

91


----------



## Devonviolet

92


----------



## Poka_Doodle

93


----------



## Devonviolet

94


----------



## Baymule

95


----------



## Devonviolet

96


----------



## Azriel

97


----------



## Devonviolet

98


----------



## Poka_Doodle

99


----------



## Devonviolet

100
WOOHOO!
The girls have it!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

51
Again the score I know is 2-0 girls


----------



## Devonviolet

52


----------



## Baymule

53


----------



## Poka_Doodle

54


----------



## Baymule

55


----------



## Poka_Doodle

56


----------



## LukeMeister

55


----------



## Poka_Doodle

56


----------



## Baymule

57


----------



## Poka_Doodle

58


----------



## Devonviolet

59


----------



## Poka_Doodle

60


----------



## Devonviolet

61


----------



## Baymule

62


----------



## LukeMeister

61


----------



## Devonviolet

62


----------



## Baymule

63


----------



## Devonviolet

64


----------



## Baymule

65


----------



## Devonviolet

66


----------



## Baymule

67


----------



## LukeMeister

65


----------



## Baymule

66


----------



## Poka_Doodle

67


----------



## Baymule

68


----------



## mikiz

69


----------



## Baymule

70


----------



## mikiz

71


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

72


----------



## mikiz

73


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

74


----------



## Devonviolet

75


----------



## Baymule

76


----------



## Devonviolet

77


----------



## mikiz

78


----------



## Baymule

79


----------



## Poka_Doodle

80


----------



## Devonviolet

81


----------



## Poka_Doodle

82


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

83


----------



## Devonviolet

84


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

85


----------



## Poka_Doodle

86


----------



## Devonviolet

87


----------



## Baymule

88


----------



## Poka_Doodle

89


----------



## Baymule

90


----------



## Poka_Doodle

91


----------



## Baymule

92


----------



## Poka_Doodle

93


----------



## Baymule

94


----------



## Poka_Doodle

95


----------



## Baymule

96


----------



## Poka_Doodle

97


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

98


----------



## Poka_Doodle

99


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

100!!!
Great job everyone! (Boys and Girls!)


----------



## Baymule

1


----------



## Poka_Doodle

no, 51


----------



## Baymule

52


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

53


----------



## Devonviolet

54

 Yeah Baymule! You gave the boys 50 points!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

55


----------



## Baymule

56


----------



## Poka_Doodle

57


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

58


----------



## Devonviolet

59


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

60


----------



## Devonviolet

61


----------



## Poka_Doodle

62


----------



## Devonviolet

63


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64


----------



## Devonviolet

65


----------



## Poka_Doodle

66


----------



## Devonviolet

67


----------



## Poka_Doodle

68


----------



## Baymule

69


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

70


----------



## Poka_Doodle

71


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

72


----------



## Devonviolet

73


----------



## Baymule

74


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

75


----------



## Poka_Doodle

76


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

77


----------



## Baymule

78


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

79


----------



## Baymule

80


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

81


----------



## Baymule

82


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

83


----------



## Poka_Doodle

84


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

85


----------



## Poka_Doodle

86


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

87


----------



## Poka_Doodle

88


----------



## Devonviolet

89


----------



## Poka_Doodle

90


----------



## Devonviolet

91
Hey! Where are all the boys on BYH! We need some competition to make this challenging.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

92
I wil read what Luke replied to me in a minute, but I think he gave up


----------



## Devonviolet

93
Yeah, he WAS kinda outnumbered!  Some of the other "boys" need to chime in.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

94
The message was from Samantha, I had been tagging @Latestarter but he wasn't either, He was on a bit


----------



## Baymule

95


----------



## sadieml

96


----------



## Poka_Doodle

97


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

98


----------



## Baymule

99


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

100!


----------



## LukeMeister

:| This is not even _close _to fair... XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

51
@OneFineAcre and @greybeard if the two of you have time, the boys here could use your help


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Latestarter too! 
52


----------



## Baymule

53


----------



## Poka_Doodle

54


----------



## Baymule

55


----------



## Poka_Doodle

56


----------



## Baymule

57


----------



## Poka_Doodle

58


----------



## sadieml

59


----------



## Poka_Doodle

60


----------



## Baymule

61


----------



## sadieml

62

Looks like the guys are asleep at the wheel, 'cause we're passing them by AGAIN.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63


----------



## Baymule

64


----------



## Poka_Doodle

65


----------



## Baymule

66


----------



## Poka_Doodle

67


----------



## sadieml

68


----------



## Poka_Doodle

69


----------



## Baymule

70


----------



## Poka_Doodle

71


----------



## Baymule

72


----------



## Poka_Doodle

73


----------



## Baymule

74


----------



## Poka_Doodle

75


----------



## LukeMeister

I shouldn't do this... but 74


----------



## Poka_Doodle

75
Yeah you should there should be a boy or two that'll come soon.


----------



## LukeMeister

73
Okay. How come the girls always win on BYH _and_ BYC?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

74
Not sure. When I helped the girls win, we had to come back from behind.


----------



## LukeMeister

73
lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

74
That was true. Dan tried hard not to let it happen


----------



## LukeMeister

73
Yeah, Dan really carries the team over there.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

74
I figured he did.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

Poka_Doodle said:


> 74
> I figured he did.


75


----------



## LukeMeister

74!​


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

75


----------



## LukeMeister

74!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

75


----------



## LukeMeister

74 XP


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

75!


----------



## LukeMeister

74! lel


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

75!


----------



## LukeMeister

74!!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

Someone help! 75!


----------



## LukeMeister

No! Help me! There are no dudes here! 74!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

Lol @Poka_Doodle 75!


----------



## LukeMeister

74 @any guys on this site XD


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

75.


----------



## LukeMeister

XD 74


----------



## SandDherds

75!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

76!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77
I was trying to be nice to my best friend and give him a chance.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama

78


----------



## Chickens

79


----------



## LukeMeister

78
XD Don't bother, I'm helpless.


----------



## micah wotring

77


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78
I was and I waited for you to get some which is now.


----------



## micah wotring

77


----------



## micah wotring

Come on @LukeMeister we can bring 'em down!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78


----------



## micah wotring

77 again


----------



## LukeMeister

Yus! 76!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77
I didn't want to get my best friend mad so...


----------



## LukeMeister

XD 76


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77


----------



## LukeMeister

76


----------



## micah wotring

75


----------



## LukeMeister

74!


----------



## micah wotring

73!!!


----------



## LukeMeister

72!


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## LukeMeister

70!!


----------



## micah wotring

Haha as soon as the girls get on they'll all be like whaaa!!!

*69*


----------



## LukeMeister

XD lel Yeah.

68!!!


----------



## micah wotring

67


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## micah wotring

65


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64
I was just being nice.
@Baymule @BlessedWithGoats let's get them back


----------



## micah wotring

63


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64


----------



## LukeMeister

62 lel


----------



## LukeMeister

*63


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

63


----------



## micah wotring

62


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63
Thank you


----------



## LukeMeister

62 Resistance is futile.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

63
We're still ahead.
Don't forget how many times we beat you


----------



## micah wotring

Yea but this time he has me
62


----------



## 19disbre

61 and me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

62
@Ferguson K @Devonviolet 
I know a lot of people here though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

63


----------



## 19disbre

62 

But I'm relentless


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

63
You guys may be outnumbered sometimes, but you don't give up! Good job!


----------



## 19disbre

62

Has this really gone 467 pages without a winner?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I think its been restarted a couple of times, cause somebody won. 
63
ETA: I'm not sure who all won, but I know that it's restarted at least once, likely a few more though!


----------



## 19disbre

62 

were going to win this time


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

63
Perseverance is key, from either side!


----------



## micah wotring

62


----------



## misfitmorgan

63

keep trying


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64
We start on over a lot. I'm still undefeated thanks to my awesome friends helping.


----------



## micah wotring

63


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64


----------



## micah wotring

63


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64


----------



## micah wotring

63


----------



## misfitmorgan

64


----------



## micah wotring

AAAAAAHHHHH
63


----------



## misfitmorgan

64


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64
Thank you!


----------



## misfitmorgan

65


----------



## micah wotring

64


----------



## Poka_Doodle

65
We're making a comeback.


----------



## misfitmorgan

67


----------



## micah wotring

66


----------



## misfitmorgan

67


----------



## micah wotring

66


----------



## misfitmorgan

67


----------



## micah wotring

66


----------



## misfitmorgan

67


----------



## Poka_Doodle

68


----------



## micah wotring

67


----------



## misfitmorgan

68


----------



## Poka_Doodle

68


----------



## misfitmorgan

69


----------



## micah wotring

67

OOps 68


----------



## misfitmorgan

70


----------



## Poka_Doodle

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72

editing the post doesnt count...its 72 lol


----------



## micah wotring

67


----------



## micah wotring

AAAH I cant keep up
71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72 lol


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72 girls are fast..you need more boys


----------



## misfitmorgan

double post


----------



## micah wotring

Aint that the truth
71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72


----------



## micah wotring

C'mon @LukeMeister


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## micah wotring

oops


----------



## misfitmorgan

72


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72


----------



## micah wotring

71
Looks like you're loosing your firepower
(Other Girls)


----------



## misfitmorgan

72


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

72 they will be back dont worry
@Poka_Doodle help lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

73
Sorry, I was making a smoothie.


----------



## misfitmorgan

74


----------



## micah wotring

71


----------



## misfitmorgan

75


----------



## micah wotring

oops73


----------



## Poka_Doodle

76


----------



## misfitmorgan

77


----------



## micah wotring

75


----------



## micah wotring

76


----------



## misfitmorgan

77


----------



## micah wotring

76


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77


----------



## misfitmorgan

78


----------



## micah wotring

76


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77


----------



## micah wotring

77


----------



## misfitmorgan

78


----------



## micah wotring

77


----------



## misfitmorgan

78


----------



## micah wotring

Ah It's hopeless


----------



## micah wotring

77


----------



## misfitmorgan

78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

78
I'm feeling nice. I'll take a break


----------



## misfitmorgan

79

i gotta get back to work lol


----------



## micah wotring

77
TY


----------



## misfitmorgan

79..lol


----------



## micah wotring

Oh oops
78


----------



## micah wotring

Yall post ten times before I can get mine posted so I keep getting it wrong


----------



## misfitmorgan

79 gotta be faster...

ttyl


----------



## micah wotring

:/
78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## micah wotring

78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## micah wotring

78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## micah wotring

78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## micah wotring

78


----------



## LukeMeister

77!!!


----------



## micah wotring

76
Thanks luke


----------



## LukeMeister

75
YW


----------



## MrsKuhn

76


----------



## Poka_Doodle

77
Thank you!


----------



## MrsKuhn

78

You're Welcome


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## MrsKuhn

80


----------



## Poka_Doodle

81


----------



## MrsKuhn

82


----------



## Poka_Doodle

83


----------



## MrsKuhn

84


----------



## Poka_Doodle

85


----------



## MrsKuhn

86


----------



## Poka_Doodle

87


----------



## MrsKuhn

88


----------



## TAH

89


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

90


----------



## Poka_Doodle

90
Thank you.


----------



## MrsKuhn

91


----------



## Poka_Doodle

92


----------



## micah wotring

AAAHHH
91


----------



## MrsKuhn

92


----------



## micah wotring

91


----------



## MrsKuhn

92


----------



## micah wotring

91


----------



## Poka_Doodle

92


----------



## MrsKuhn

93 

THANK YOU @Poka_Doodle


----------



## TAH

94


----------



## MrsKuhn

95


----------



## LukeMeister

XP Just go ahead.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

95


----------



## MrsKuhn

96


----------



## Poka_Doodle

97


----------



## MrsKuhn

98


----------



## micah wotring

Hey, then we get to start at 50 again
Right @LukeMeister


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Hey, then we get to start at 50 again
> Right @LukeMeister


Where is 99 and 100


----------



## micah wotring

IDK but at the pace y'all are going it shouldn't be long.
:/


----------



## MrsKuhn

Maybe we should lower the number to 25 so the men have a better chance @idy ?


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> Maybe we should lower the number to 25 so the men have a better chance @idy ?


@MrsKuhn @idy has not been seen since 2012 so we should just decide.


----------



## MrsKuhn

TAH said:


> @MrsKuhn @idy has not been seen since 2012 so we should just decide.



oh my, I guess its up to us girls on what we want to do lol what are your thoughts


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> oh my, I guess its up to us girls on what we want to do lol what are your thoughts


How bout we let he boys pic since they didn't win?


----------



## micah wotring

You think we would have a chance even if we started at 25?
Even if we started at 1 y'all would probably win.


----------



## MrsKuhn

bwhahah  

okay what would make it more fun for you guys? 


micah wotring said:


> You think we would have a chance even if we started at 25?
> Even if we started at 1 y'all would probably win.


----------



## micah wotring

I've only been on here for a while but the whole time it was just me @LukeMeister and I think somebody else did do one post once.
I'm loosing on BYC too.

I'll go play on a few of the other contests for now.
If a few more guys want to help out I might come back.
Good game though.

MW


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

71


----------



## LukeMeister

70


----------



## TAH

71


----------



## LukeMeister

70


----------



## TAH

71


----------



## TAH

@micah wotring @LukeMeister Is all on his own. @Alexz7272 can you join and help the boys.


----------



## LukeMeister

XD Thank you! 70


----------



## micah wotring

Ummm either 71 or 69

Which way are the boys going??

XD


----------



## LukeMeister

XD 69, we go down.
68!


----------



## micah wotring

XD 67


----------



## LukeMeister

66


----------



## micah wotring

65


----------



## LukeMeister

64


----------



## micah wotring

63


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Which way are the boys going??


You got me. How bout we start on a new thread? And we start a 40 and you guys go down and the girls will go up. Or we can swap them. You and luke pick.


----------



## micah wotring

@LukeMeister ??


----------



## LukeMeister

Wait, what? .-.


----------



## micah wotring

LukeMeister said:


> Wait, what? .-.





TAH said:


> You got me. How bout we start on a new thread? And we start a 40 and you guys go down and the girls will go up. Or we can swap them. You and luke pick.


----------



## LukeMeister

So... what are we doing?


----------



## TAH

LukeMeister said:


> So... what are we doing?


I will start a new thread and tag you all on it, If that is ok. We will start at 30-40 you pick.


----------



## LukeMeister

How about 40. Micah?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I will start a new thread and tag you all on it, If that is ok. We will start at 30-40 you pick.





LukeMeister said:


> How about 40. Micah?



Sure!
Luke, do you know any guys on BYH to tag? I've not been on here long.


----------



## LukeMeister

micah wotring said:


> Sure!
> Luke, do you know any guys on BYH to tag? I've not been on here long.


No I don't.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Sure!
> Luke, do you know any guys on BYH to tag? I've not been on here long.


I've got a few . I will tag them. Thanks for working together with me and being patient with my slow replys.


----------

